# Weekly Competition 2022-30



## Mike Hughey (Jul 26, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U R' U' F' U' F U' F U' R' U'
*2. *F' R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R' F' R U
*3. *R' F U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' F R2
*4. *F' U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R2
*5. *U2 R' U R' U2 R2 U' R' F' U' F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 D' F2 R2 D F2 U R2 B2 L2 R' U' F' R B' D2 U R' U L2
*2. *B' R' D L' F R L2 U' R' D2 F2 R' L' D2 F2 D R' U2
*3. *L2 B2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' R' F D' L D L' U' B' F' L' B2
*4. *L U' L' B' D' B2 U' B' R U' F D' F2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 U2
*5. *F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F' L2 R' F' U2 F L2 D B' D F L

*4x4x4*
*1. *D' L F' B L' U2 R' F D R U' F2 D' U2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 Rw2 D' U2 F' B' Rw2 R2 F' Rw2 D' B Rw2 R D' Rw R Uw2 R Fw' B' Rw Uw2 U' Fw' L
*2. *D2 F' R F2 D2 F2 R' L U2 L' D R' B D F' R' F2 U Rw2 D' Rw2 L2 F Rw2 D2 F U' F2 Uw2 F D' Rw' B2 Rw L B' Rw2 D Uw Rw U' F' Rw
*3. *F D2 U2 B' L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 R' D B D2 U' F2 B2 L B Rw2 Uw2 F2 L' Uw2 D B2 U Fw2 D' L U Fw' U2 D L2 B2 U2 Rw Uw Fw2 Rw D2 F2 Rw'
*4. *F R2 L2 D2 F2 R' B2 L2 F2 B U' B D B' L U D2 R2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 L D L U' Fw2 D Fw2 Rw2 R U F2 Fw' R' U L2 B2 Rw' Fw' L R Uw' Fw D2
*5. *F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 R2 B D2 B R2 D2 L' B' D' R2 U' R' D' U' F2 Rw2 B' U Rw2 Uw2 B2 U B D R2 F B' Rw' B' D2 R B2 Rw L2 Fw D' L2 Uw Fw' L2 Fw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *U Rw' F' U Lw U' Rw2 F Fw2 B' U' Uw' B' L' B Fw2 Bw Uw' L2 Lw D' Lw' F' L' R2 Rw2 Uw D2 F' R Lw2 Bw' B' R D2 U' Bw' F2 Rw2 R' D2 B D2 Dw2 U2 R' Dw2 Lw' U2 R Lw Uw2 Fw Bw2 Dw' Bw2 Fw2 L D2 Dw
*2. *B' Lw2 D2 R F Bw Fw2 Dw' L Uw Rw2 R2 L2 B2 Dw2 Bw2 B' L Fw' B' Dw Rw Lw2 R' Uw2 Fw L2 Fw R' U2 Rw2 F' Fw2 Rw' Dw R' D' Uw' Dw' L2 Rw2 Fw' Uw L U' Uw R Uw' Fw' L Rw2 R2 Fw2 Lw D' B2 Dw' Fw' Bw2 Rw2
*3. *Lw2 B2 Bw2 Rw2 Dw2 L' Lw' U Fw2 Lw2 L D' U B L U2 Rw2 Dw' Fw R' Rw Fw' Dw' U2 Rw B L2 F' Rw' D2 L Lw' Bw' Fw B Lw2 F' Rw' Lw2 U Fw Lw Bw2 D2 Dw' Lw2 D2 F' Uw D U2 Bw Dw U Fw2 Dw' R2 L Bw2 F'
*4. *Lw' B U' F B' R' L' Rw' U2 B Fw2 Bw' D' Rw' L2 B R2 Fw D' Fw Lw' Uw B2 Bw2 Dw L' Fw2 B2 Uw2 L' Bw Rw Dw2 D2 Bw2 Dw' R2 F2 Fw2 U F2 R' Dw2 Rw' B' Dw F Rw2 B2 R' B2 Lw2 U2 B' Fw2 D2 U2 Dw' Lw2 U
*5. *Bw F' Uw Lw' F2 Uw' Rw2 B Bw' R' L D' Dw2 B2 Rw' Fw' Dw2 R2 Fw Dw' Fw L' B' Bw Dw U F2 Bw Rw Lw' Dw2 R2 B' Rw2 Bw' B2 Fw2 L' D F' Rw Bw Rw' R2 U Lw' D' R L' Uw2 R2 Uw' D' Dw' U2 L Fw' D' Fw2 U2

*6x6x6*
*1. *Bw' Rw2 U2 D' Rw F2 L2 Rw' B' D' Uw' F 3Rw Rw2 U2 3Rw Lw' Fw2 B2 F' 3Uw Lw' Uw 3Uw' B Lw' 3Rw 3Fw' U' Bw' U Fw 3Uw Fw' Lw' 3Rw D' B2 3Rw2 Rw' Lw Fw' Rw2 3Fw' L Lw2 Bw L' R2 Dw' F2 3Rw' Uw2 3Uw' B' Uw 3Fw2 Rw' 3Rw Fw 3Fw' Rw F Uw F 3Rw2 3Uw2 Rw F' Dw' D' 3Uw Lw Uw' Bw' Dw2 Fw U2 D 3Fw
*2. *F R2 L' Lw D F B' 3Uw Lw Rw D Lw R' 3Rw Bw' U Bw' 3Uw B2 3Uw Bw D' L2 Fw2 3Fw' B' U' B' Dw' F' L' U2 D' Rw' Lw Fw' 3Uw 3Rw Uw U2 Lw2 B Rw' 3Rw Dw2 3Fw Fw2 Bw R' Fw2 Rw' D' B R2 Fw2 3Uw2 Bw2 3Uw' B Lw F' Dw Uw' F' 3Fw' U L' Bw' 3Fw' F Dw' 3Uw' Fw2 R2 Rw' Bw U' 3Uw' F 3Uw'
*3. *Rw' B2 3Rw Lw' D2 F 3Uw D' Lw2 Dw Uw' Bw2 Uw U2 F L D 3Fw F U2 Uw2 B L 3Uw 3Fw Uw U F Bw' 3Rw' Lw' U 3Uw2 3Fw2 Bw L' Fw' L' B' L' 3Fw2 Uw Fw' L2 U2 R2 3Fw2 R' U Fw 3Rw2 Bw2 B2 Uw2 F 3Uw' Uw' 3Rw' B' U' Rw2 3Rw' Fw' L2 F Fw Bw U' Fw' 3Rw' L 3Fw 3Rw Rw' 3Fw' U' D2 Lw' Bw2 B'
*4. *3Fw' Bw' Lw2 R Dw Bw' R L' Dw B Dw' 3Uw Fw2 R' Fw2 3Fw' U2 Uw B2 Uw2 Fw' D' Uw' 3Rw2 Dw2 Rw' Fw Uw2 D2 3Uw 3Rw2 Uw' 3Fw2 D 3Rw' D2 F2 3Fw' Fw' L' R2 3Uw F' Dw U B Fw' Rw U' B2 3Rw' B2 U' Fw2 Lw2 3Fw2 U' F2 3Rw2 U B' Dw Rw2 L2 Bw 3Uw2 3Rw L2 D F2 3Uw Uw 3Fw' D2 3Rw Rw Dw' Bw Rw2 R'
*5. *3Rw Lw' Fw2 3Uw2 3Rw' R' U Uw F D' Lw' Bw D' L Lw2 U' L 3Uw2 Bw' 3Uw' L2 Fw R2 Dw2 Uw' B Uw L2 3Rw 3Uw R 3Fw B Dw2 Lw F' D Bw Dw2 Fw Uw' 3Fw D2 U' 3Rw' 3Fw2 D' L Fw' Rw' R' Uw2 D' Rw2 D2 3Rw' D 3Rw D2 Bw L' 3Fw Dw' R' Rw Lw2 B L' Lw U Rw 3Uw' Lw' Uw' Lw Dw' F2 Uw2 Dw2 Lw'

*7x7x7*
*1. *B F2 3Dw' R B2 F2 3Lw 3Rw' 3Dw' Lw' D2 3Dw Lw 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Bw 3Lw Fw Dw' 3Bw2 B2 Uw2 Fw2 B2 Lw' Rw2 3Uw2 D Rw U 3Dw B' 3Uw U2 3Rw Lw2 Uw2 U' Rw' Uw2 U B' Bw2 R 3Dw 3Bw' 3Dw2 3Uw2 Dw2 F' 3Lw' Rw Bw2 F2 3Uw' Rw' 3Bw B2 Rw 3Uw 3Lw2 Uw2 Lw2 Bw' Lw Fw2 Rw2 U' L Fw2 D' Fw' D' F2 3Uw' Dw' 3Bw' B2 F D Lw2 3Uw' 3Rw' D2 3Fw Dw2 3Uw Rw Lw2 L' Bw2 Lw F2 3Lw' F Rw Dw 3Uw2 U 3Lw'
*2. *Lw 3Fw2 Uw F2 D2 3Dw' Dw2 Lw2 F2 Dw 3Rw' 3Lw' Dw2 R2 3Uw Fw' 3Lw 3Rw' U 3Uw2 Uw2 3Dw2 Dw' Bw' 3Dw 3Bw2 B D2 Dw Bw F 3Bw D Bw' Rw' Bw2 3Lw' 3Uw L2 U' 3Rw' Uw Dw2 D 3Lw' 3Dw Lw' 3Uw' Rw' B 3Rw2 B' R 3Rw' D2 Bw2 3Fw' R' Dw R2 3Rw2 Fw Uw 3Fw2 Rw' L' 3Uw2 L2 3Fw B2 Bw2 Lw 3Lw' 3Uw2 L Bw' 3Dw 3Lw2 3Rw 3Fw R' 3Lw 3Bw' Lw Dw' D2 Fw Uw' F' 3Rw Uw2 Rw2 Bw D2 3Fw' 3Lw D2 R2 U 3Dw'
*3. *F' Lw2 3Rw' Rw2 3Fw L Dw Rw' D2 3Dw' L2 R2 3Dw' Bw2 F' 3Fw' Rw' 3Dw' Lw' F Fw2 B 3Fw2 R' 3Fw2 Uw' R 3Lw 3Bw2 Dw' 3Dw' Fw2 3Fw' Rw Dw D2 Rw' F Fw D2 3Fw2 D' Rw' Lw Dw2 R' B2 3Lw2 Bw' U' 3Bw2 Uw' 3Dw' Lw D 3Fw2 3Dw2 Rw2 3Lw Dw2 3Fw2 3Bw U' 3Fw2 L2 3Uw2 3Rw2 3Uw2 Bw2 Uw' F' 3Uw' 3Lw' L' Rw' F2 B2 Bw2 R' Uw2 3Uw2 3Fw' 3Bw Bw 3Lw2 3Bw 3Rw 3Bw 3Dw' Uw2 D2 Fw2 3Bw' Rw 3Fw2 R' L Bw 3Bw Fw
*4. *3Fw2 B2 U2 3Bw' B2 Bw Fw 3Rw 3Dw' 3Bw' 3Lw2 F' 3Fw' L' B2 3Bw2 L' 3Dw Uw2 3Lw2 Rw2 B Uw 3Uw2 3Lw Uw Bw' L2 R B2 3Rw R' Dw2 Fw' Lw2 3Rw Uw' Rw' Fw Lw' D L 3Bw2 Fw2 3Dw2 3Fw2 Lw' U' 3Rw 3Bw L' F Lw 3Uw Uw' 3Bw' L' Rw 3Lw' U Bw' F2 L' Dw2 Fw Dw2 3Rw2 B 3Fw Uw' 3Lw 3Fw U' 3Uw Dw 3Fw F U2 3Lw2 U2 D R U 3Bw2 3Rw' L2 R 3Bw' 3Fw2 Bw' 3Uw' 3Fw2 D Dw2 U2 3Uw' Rw Fw2 R F2
*5. *B 3Bw2 F Fw2 Rw L' 3Rw R2 3Dw2 3Bw Uw' 3Rw' Rw' Bw' 3Bw2 Dw2 Bw' 3Bw L2 3Bw' Lw 3Uw' Dw2 R' 3Rw' Rw 3Lw2 F2 Lw' U 3Bw' 3Dw2 3Bw' Uw Lw F2 Bw' Lw' 3Fw Rw U2 B2 Uw' R2 3Fw2 Dw2 3Dw B' Lw2 Fw B2 R2 L' Uw' 3Lw' Uw Lw 3Bw 3Fw Uw2 Fw2 Lw 3Fw' 3Bw2 Rw2 Dw2 D 3Bw Fw2 3Rw Rw2 Fw' 3Bw' Uw' Dw' B2 Uw Fw' D2 Uw' B2 Lw2 Uw 3Fw' F 3Uw 3Rw Rw2 L Fw Bw 3Bw' Uw2 3Rw' Fw' 3Uw' Lw 3Lw 3Rw2 U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R2 U' R2 F R U2 R2 U2 R U'
*2. *R' F' U R' F U2 F' U R U R
*3. *R' F U' R U2 R U' F2 U2 F R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 R' U2 L2 D L' U' B R L2 B2 R D2 R L2 U2 B2 L' D Fw
*2. *L D2 L2 U' F2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 L U2 L' D B2 F' L R' B F Uw
*3. *R2 B2 F2 U2 L D2 L' D2 L2 D B L2 R2 U' R2 U' F L F Rw' Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B R U2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 D L2 D F L' U B' L U' F2 R' U' Fw2 Uw2 B Uw2 R2 B2 U B Rw2 D' L2 F2 Rw' B U B' Rw2 D2 Fw' R2 Uw' L2 F' Uw U y'
*2. *U2 L B2 L D2 F2 R U2 L F' U2 F' R' D L2 U L U2 F' B Fw2 R' U2 Rw2 Fw2 D B2 L D Fw2 D' R Fw2 F L2 Fw L D2 Fw' Rw' U' Fw' Rw R Fw2 Uw z y'
*3. *R' L F2 U' B' R D2 R2 D' F2 D R2 F2 D' R2 F2 D' L U Rw2 D R' Fw2 D' R' D F2 R2 Uw2 B2 Fw R' D' F Rw2 F' D' Rw B' U Fw' Uw2 Rw' D x y2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' Bw2 L2 Rw R2 D Uw' B F R L' U2 Rw' Bw' Rw' D' U' F' Bw' Uw2 L' Lw2 R' D Lw' R2 B' D2 Dw2 B F' Dw' D2 Lw Uw' Rw Lw' Uw Rw' Fw' Uw2 Lw2 Rw' B2 Uw2 Rw2 D' B' Fw L Bw Fw2 F Uw' Dw2 L U' R' Fw2 L2 3Fw' 3Uw2
*2. *Rw Dw' F2 R Uw Fw' Uw' R Bw Uw' Lw' B' Dw2 Bw' R Bw Uw Fw' F Bw Dw' D2 Rw' R Lw B2 Uw D F' Uw' R Dw' Lw Fw F Dw2 Lw' Rw D2 L2 B2 U2 D2 Rw' Uw Dw2 U2 F2 Lw Rw2 Bw2 Rw' Uw Fw' U2 F' Uw2 U' B2 Rw2 3Rw' 3Uw
*3. *D R' L' B L Lw' U' B Lw R Rw' F L Uw2 Rw' F Dw' Bw R Rw2 U2 Fw Dw F Uw2 B2 Rw Uw Lw Bw2 Rw U' B Uw' R F' L B2 D Bw2 Rw' Bw2 F2 Lw' R2 U2 D2 Bw' Dw' R2 D R2 Uw L' Rw2 B L2 Rw2 Lw Dw 3Rw2 3Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw 3Fw D2 3Fw2 3Rw2 Rw' L2 Bw2 Uw' Lw' Uw2 L2 B2 F' Rw2 3Rw2 Fw2 B2 Uw F 3Fw2 Dw2 3Uw' B Lw D' 3Uw Uw2 3Fw B Dw Uw' L2 U Fw 3Uw R Fw' Bw' Rw' 3Rw' 3Fw' L' F' L 3Uw' Dw' L' Uw R' Dw' Uw' R' Bw2 3Rw 3Fw Bw2 Dw2 D' R2 Uw Lw' Rw' 3Uw 3Rw' U Lw' Bw2 Fw D F U2 Bw' Lw2 R2 3Uw' B' Bw Fw' U' y2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw F2 Lw' Rw2 3Rw2 Dw D2 Bw' F2 Lw' U2 R2 U Dw D F' 3Lw 3Rw' L' F2 L' 3Fw' B2 Uw 3Dw' F 3Lw' D' R2 3Lw2 Lw 3Rw' B' Lw2 Rw' B Fw' 3Bw2 3Lw F Uw2 3Dw R 3Uw2 L2 Lw2 R' D 3Uw B' R2 Dw Bw Dw' Bw2 Uw 3Rw2 3Bw' 3Rw2 3Dw B' Uw 3Dw2 R2 Lw2 D' Lw F2 Rw2 3Rw' 3Fw2 Bw B' 3Lw2 Uw Dw2 B R' Dw Bw2 Rw' R2 3Lw2 3Rw' Uw2 Dw 3Fw' 3Lw2 3Uw Rw B2 3Rw2 Uw2 3Lw2 3Bw Lw' 3Dw' Lw Dw B2 x'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 R2 D B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R' U2 B R' F' D2 U R' B2 D2 F Rw' Uw'
*2. *D F U' B R2 D2 R2 L' B2 U B D2 R U2 B2 U2 L U2 Fw
*3. *F D' B' L2 D' L2 F' U' B R B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 R' F2 U2 R Uw
*4. *B2 D' L' R2 B R2 B' U2 B2 F D2 B L F' U2 R U B2 D B2 Uw2
*5. *L F L U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L' F2 D2 B U' R D U2 R2 B2 D2 Fw Uw'
*6. *L' F2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 D' F R B2 R B' L' R B' L2 R' Uw2
*7. *R' B R F' D2 U L2 D F2 L2 B2 L' F R' U' F2 R' D Fw Uw
*8. *D R' L F R2 B D' L2 B L2 B D2 L2 F2 D' B2 D2 Fw' Uw2
*9. *U L2 B' U2 B' U2 L2 B' R2 L B U' B F2 R B' R D' F Rw'
*10. *R2 D R2 U F2 D' B2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 R' D' U F' U2 R' U' Rw2 Uw
*11. *L D' R' U B2 D2 R2 U B2 D L2 F U B R D2 L2 B F Rw' Uw2
*12. *F2 B U L2 F2 D' F2 L B U2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B' L' U F
*13. *F2 R2 B2 D2 L' D' R2 B2 L2 D' R2 D' B R' F' U R2 F U Fw Uw2
*14. *R2 B2 R2 B' F2 R2 D2 U' B2 L B R' B L' B2 D F' D2 Fw Uw
*15. *L' B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B R2 U2 D' F' L D' L' B2 L R2 B2 Rw' Uw'
*16. *F' R2 D2 F' L B' L2 F' U' L2 U2 D B2 D' F2 D' B U Rw2 Uw'
*17. *U B D2 R' U' R D' F' U R2 D' F2 R2 D R2 L' D2 L Fw' Uw'
*18. *B2 L2 F R2 U2 B' D2 B' R F U R F2 R' F2 D2 R' B U' Rw2 Uw'
*19. *L2 U2 F' U R' L' F' R' D' L2 D2 F2 U2 F L2 U2 F D2 F Rw Uw'
*20. *D L2 F U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B D' B2 D' U' R2 B L D2 U Rw2 Uw2
*21. *L2 D R F R2 U2 R2 U2 B' D2 R2 B' D2 R F' R' D' B F D' Fw' Uw
*22. *L2 D' L2 R2 F2 D L2 D' R B2 L' D L U B U' F2 U2
*23. *R' U R F D2 F D2 L2 U F' L U2 B' L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F2 Rw
*24. *F' D' B2 L D B' L' F' U L R2 B D2 F' L2 B' D2 F' B' R2 Uw
*25. *L2 D B2 D2 U' F L U2 F2 D' B' L' U F D L' D' Rw Uw
*26. *U R' F' U R2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 L' R2 B' U F' D2 U Fw' Uw2
*27. *L' D' L' U' F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R' U' F' U2 B R U R Fw'
*28. *B R2 F L2 F' D2 L2 D2 B R2 D' R D R' F L2 B' U R D2 Rw'
*29. *D R' B F2 U L2 U F2 R2 B2 U L2 D L D' L' D' U' F R' Fw' Uw'
*30. *U D2 L2 B2 L' U2 L U2 R D2 F2 B' L B' F2 L' B' D U Rw Uw
*31. *D L2 D2 L D L' U' L' F D R U2 R F2 R' D2 R' D2 U Fw' Uw2
*32. *R D' B2 U' F' R2 D2 F' D2 F' U2 B' D' L F R2 D2 L' R Uw'
*33. *F' R F' U' F D L U F D2 F' B2 R F2 L' U2 R2 D2 R' B2 Rw2 Uw
*34. *B' R2 F U' B2 D2 B2 D2 B D2 F D2 U L F' D U2 F L Uw2
*35. *D2 R D2 F' B2 R' L2 B' L' F' D2 L2 F2 B2 D' F2 D2 B2 R Fw Uw2
*36. *F' L' F' D2 U' L2 D2 U' B2 D B2 L2 U' B' F U' B F' L' F Rw Uw'
*37. *U2 F' D2 B L B' D2 L2 U L' D' R2 L2 F R2 D2 F2 Uw
*38. *L2 U' B2 R D2 U2 L2 U2 F D2 F U2 R2 U' F U L B2 U' L' Fw'
*39. *R' F2 U R2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R' B U2 R2 U' F' D' F2 L' Uw
*40. *F' D2 R2 B L2 U2 B L D' R U R F R' B2 L' F2 U2 F' Uw'
*41. *U2 B2 L2 U' R D2 U' F2 D2 U R2 B' R D2 L' B' R D Rw Uw
*42. *R' L2 U' L2 R2 U F2 U2 R D2 B2 F' R2 U B L2 F' R' U' Rw'
*43. *R U2 F2 L' B2 R2 D2 R B2 R' B2 U' B2 R' D' B' F L2 R U2 Fw Uw
*44. *F2 U B2 L2 U F2 U' L' U' R' U F L2 U L' B2 D2 R2 B' Rw2 Uw
*45. *U' R B' R U2 R' L' B D' R2 F' U2 F B U2 R2 L B' Rw2
*46. *R' L U D L2 B D F R' U' L' F2 D2 R2 F B' L2 F L2 Fw Uw'
*47. *B L2 R2 U2 L2 B F L U2 F R F2 U2 F D U' B' U Fw'
*48. *U R2 F D2 B2 R2 U' L2 R2 B' L R' F R2 D R' B D2 Rw2 Uw2
*49. *R D2 R' L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 R' D2 F2 D F' U2 L' R2 Uw2
*50. *L2 U' F B' L U F L2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 B' U' L2 F Uw'
*51. *B2 R L D L' U' F' D L' B' U2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 U L2 F' Rw Uw'
*52. *B L2 F L' F R2 L' F2 B2 U' F2 D2 L2 D2 F' D R2 U Rw Uw2
*53. *U B' R B2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 U' F' L U2 F D' B' R2 Fw' Uw2
*54. *F' U R2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 B F R F2 L2 D' B F L' F2 L' Fw' Uw'
*55. *F' B U' R D2 F2 L' U2 L2 D' R2 B2 D B2 U' L' D2 F' U2 Rw Uw'
*56. *B2 U B' U2 R' F R' B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B L2 B R' U' F Rw Uw'
*57. *L' B' D' R2 U' F R L' D' B2 D2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 L' F2 U' Fw
*58. *F2 D R F2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' F' U2 B' U B2 L F' D' L2 Fw'
*59. *D R' F2 L2 U L2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 U F' R2 U B' R' D' B2 F Uw'
*60. *F2 L2 R2 D' F2 U L2 B2 L' U' B2 R' B' L2 B' D2 B F2 U Fw'
*61. *F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D' R2 F U L2 F' U' L U' L U R' U2 B2 Rw
*62. *L F2 U2 L2 R2 B D2 F U2 R2 B U' B' U2 R2 U L R F' R Fw Uw'
*63. *B' U2 R2 B2 R2 F' D2 F R2 F' U R U2 L2 U' B' F' U' B F' Rw'
*64. *L' U2 L' U2 R' F2 R2 F2 U2 B' R2 D2 F L' F2 L' U' R' F2 Rw2 Uw'
*65. *D' L B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U L2 U' B' U' B2 U' B2 L' F' R' D2 B' Rw'
*66. *D2 L B2 R B2 D2 U2 R B R' F' D2 R' D B2 R2 B D2 U2 Rw Uw2
*67. *R2 B2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 R U L' R' F' D U' L F' D2 R2 U' Fw
*68. *B L U2 R' U' F' U2 D2 R' F' B U2 D2 R2 L' U2 R B2 D2 Rw Uw'
*69. *D R L' B' U R L' U' R F2 R2 F2 B2 D2 F2 B D2 R2 L' Fw'
*70. *R2 U' F' B U' F R D2 F' L2 D' B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L' B Rw2 Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 R' F2 U' L' B D R U' R' F2 L'
*2. *F U' R2 D2 F' B2 U R B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D B2 U L2 R U2
*3. *R U D R2 B' L B L F2 U' R2 B2 R2 L2 U2 L B' R2
*4. *L' D' R2 F R2 L F' R' B F2 R2 L2 U' R2 U D2 F2 R' F'
*5. *D' R U D2 R' U2 R' D2 B' R2 B2 R2 F U2 F R2 B' L D2 L2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L' F2 L' U' R2 U' B2 U F' L' F2 B2 U2 B2 L D2 L F2 D
*2. *L' B2 F2 D' R2 D2 U B2 L2 D2 R B2 R' U R' F U2 F2 R2 U'
*3. *U' R F U R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U R F L2 F' R D L' B
*4. *F' D L2 F L2 U L2 D B2 F2 U2 R2 U' R B2 D L' F U' R2
*5. *B2 D2 U B2 D2 L2 U2 L' D' L B' F' D R B' R U2 L

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 U R D2 F' D' L2 U D F R2 B2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 U'
*2. *U2 F2 D' L2 B U2 B2 R2 F' U2 R' D B' D2 U' B2 U F
*3. *U' R2 D2 R U' L2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 B L D2 F2 L2 F2 L'
*4. *F U2 L F U2 R' B' U' L2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 D2 F L2
*5. *D2 F D2 R U2 L U2 R B2 L2 B' U F' L B' F2 D B' L'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D L2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 U2 F' U' B' D' F' D' R D' B' U F' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U' D' F2 R2 F' R' U B2 L B' L2 D' B2 U2 D' F2 L2 D' B' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U' F B' L' U R D2 F' R' D R' F2 B2 D' R2 D B2 L2 B2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R' U2 F' R U R2 U' R U' R U'
*3. *U F' D2 F2 L2 D2 R U2 L D2 F2 L' F L D' U R D2 R
*4. *U' F D2 B' L B D' U F' L' R2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 D L2 D' Rw2 Uw2 U2 L F' Uw2 F R' Uw2 L' Fw2 F B Uw F2 B' R2 D' Rw' F' Rw' F2 Rw D Fw

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U2 R U' R2 U' F R' F' R' U' R2
*3. *F L2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 D2 B U2 B' R F2 D L2 U' L2 U2
*4. *F' U D R F' D' B F2 U D2 B2 D' F2 R2 L2 F2 R' B' R Fw2 L' U R2 Fw2 R D U Fw2 D2 Fw2 B2 L' Fw R' U2 L' Uw2 Rw Uw2 F Rw Fw' Uw' F' L2
*5. *Lw F D F Rw' L' Uw B2 Dw2 D2 U' R' Fw2 Dw2 B F D2 F2 L' Uw2 L' Fw' R' Lw2 U Uw' Lw' U' F' Lw Bw2 Dw F Dw B2 R' D' B' D Dw' Uw' U Lw Bw Fw Dw' B' Rw2 B F' R Rw' Lw U Lw' R Uw' Fw2 Uw' U'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' U' F' U2 R2 F' U R U' R2
*3. *D2 L2 F2 U L' U2 B U2 R L' U2 L' F2 L' F' R D L2
*4. *D B D2 B' D2 B2 D2 R2 B' F R F L' F' U2 F D F L' Rw2 Fw2 L2 U' F' D' Fw2 U F' R2 Uw2 F2 Rw B Rw2 B' D' Rw L' Uw' R Fw D2 L' Uw'
*5. *Lw2 L2 Rw' U Rw' F B' Rw2 F' Uw Fw R2 Lw2 Uw D' F' Bw2 L' Rw' Lw' F Fw2 L2 U' B' D B' Dw' F Uw R2 L2 Lw U' Dw2 F Lw' Dw Uw' Rw Lw' Dw2 B' D2 L' U' L F B Lw Bw2 R2 U Rw' R' Uw B' Dw' Uw R
*6. *Dw' U' 3Fw' 3Rw2 Lw 3Fw' 3Uw2 Fw2 R' Uw2 B Fw' U2 3Rw2 U2 D Rw Uw' U2 R2 U 3Rw2 3Uw2 Fw B D Bw Rw B Lw2 L' 3Uw2 3Rw R2 3Uw F' Fw Lw' R' Fw' R Uw' Bw' Lw' 3Fw2 Rw 3Fw2 Rw' Uw2 L2 Dw 3Uw F' R Uw Fw' F2 U' F2 B' L' Lw' D U 3Uw2 L 3Uw' Fw2 Rw R2 B L2 F2 Uw' B2 R' 3Fw2 3Rw2 Dw' 3Rw

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R' U' F U' R U' R' U' R U2 F2
*3. *D2 B' F2 L2 U2 B' D2 F' R2 L D R D U R' U2 B2 L' F
*4. *R U2 B2 U2 B2 L D2 F2 R2 D' F' U' F' B2 D2 L' B2 D' B' Fw2 Rw2 B2 L' F' L Uw2 R B2 R2 Fw2 F' U' L' Uw B D' Fw2 Uw' Rw Uw' Fw2 U' Rw' L
*5. *L F L F Fw2 Lw2 Rw2 F' Fw Uw2 Fw' Bw' L2 Lw2 D2 Bw2 Lw Bw2 F Lw2 Bw2 R' Uw' L D2 Uw Bw2 Uw' F B2 Bw2 Lw' Fw Lw' Uw B2 U Lw Rw' L2 Uw' Fw F2 B2 D F2 Bw Dw2 Rw' B' U2 Rw' B' R2 D Dw B D' Bw2 Dw'
*6. *Fw' Dw U2 Bw2 D B2 U' Bw2 R Dw' L' 3Rw Uw L Fw2 3Uw' F Lw' L' Dw' Fw' Bw' 3Rw Fw B' D2 Bw' F2 U' 3Uw' Uw R' D B Fw 3Rw2 Lw' Fw' 3Uw L' R2 Lw' Fw' 3Uw U2 D' 3Fw' R 3Fw' F 3Uw2 3Fw Fw2 R' U2 3Rw' D2 3Rw' R2 Dw2 B 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Fw' B2 U' R F' Bw' D' Lw Rw2 3Rw 3Fw 3Rw' Dw' F2 Bw' R Fw2
*7. *D2 F' 3Dw2 3Uw2 R' 3Lw' Lw2 3Bw 3Fw Rw2 R L Dw D 3Fw 3Dw' 3Lw2 B' 3Dw' Uw 3Fw2 Uw2 3Uw' Dw' L2 Rw2 Fw Uw D' Dw' 3Bw F Bw' Rw L F' 3Uw' 3Fw' D' 3Bw Fw 3Fw2 3Rw' Dw2 L2 3Rw R Lw' Rw' D2 L2 3Dw' 3Lw2 3Uw' Uw Rw F2 Bw Lw2 3Dw2 D' Dw 3Lw' 3Uw' U2 B U2 3Lw 3Bw L2 3Lw' R' 3Fw 3Uw Dw2 3Bw' Rw' 3Rw2 Dw2 3Lw2 3Dw2 U F D 3Fw2 3Rw' D Uw' F' Uw2 3Rw Lw' B' 3Fw' Lw' 3Lw Uw' 3Lw' D2 3Uw2

*Clock*
*1. *UR0+ DR2+ DL1- UL5- U5- R4+ D4+ L1+ ALL5- y2 U3+ R1- D2+ L4- ALL3- UR DR
*2. *UR2+ DR0+ DL0+ UL4- U1- R2- D2+ L5+ ALL5+ y2 U3- R4- D1- L1+ ALL6+ UR
*3. *UR3- DR1- DL1+ UL1+ U2- R4- D5+ L3- ALL1- y2 U4- R1+ D1+ L1- ALL3+ UR DR DL
*4. *UR0+ DR3- DL3+ UL5+ U0+ R6+ D3+ L2+ ALL3- y2 U1+ R5+ D1+ L4- ALL2-
*5. *UR3+ DR1+ DL4- UL3+ U4- R1- D0+ L1+ ALL2- y2 U1- R0+ D4- L3- ALL5+ DL UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' U B' R U L B' U' R B R' u l r' b'
*2. *R' B' U' R L' U' B' R L R' L' u r b
*3. *R L' R B R U L' B U' B U u l r
*4. *L U' R' L' U' L U' L' R' L' U u' l'
*5. *R L R' B' U L R' L U B L' l' r b

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,2) / (3,0) / (4,-2) / (6,0) / (-1,-3) / (3,0) / (1,-3) / (0,-1) / (-2,0) / (-4,-5) / (0,-4) / (-3,0) / (6,0)
*2. *(4,0) / (0,3) / (-1,5) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-5,-2) / (0,-4) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (1,0) / (6,-2) / (6,-5) / (0,-2)
*3. *(-5,0) / (0,3) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (-2,-2) / (3,0) / (6,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,-2) / (2,0) / (1,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-4)
*4. *(0,5) / (-5,4) / (2,-1) / (3,-3) / (0,-5) / (0,-3) / (4,-1) / (0,-4) / (4,0) / (-5,-2) / (0,-3) / (-4,0) / (-2,0)
*5. *(0,-1) / (-5,-2) / (2,5) / (4,-2) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (4,-3) / (-5,0) / (2,0) / (2,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *R B U L R' L U' R L R' U'
*2. *R L R' B' R' U R' L' R L B
*3. *U L U R B U' R U' L U' L'
*4. *B R U' L' U' L' R L' U' B' U'
*5. *R B U' B L' B R' B' R B' R

*KiloMinx*
*1. *flip U2' R2 F' R2 BL' U' BR flip U F2' U2' F2 BL2' U2 F2' L BR U2' R2' U R2' U2' R2 F2 R2 U R' U F2
*2. *L2' flip U2 R2' L2 BR2 R BL BR' flip R' F U2' L BR2' U2' BL' L2' F' R' F2' U F' R2 F' U' F R2' F'
*3. *R' flip F L' F2' R' BR2' R2 U2' BL flip F U R BL L BL2' BR' BL2' U2 F U2' F' U' F2' U' R2' U' F' R2' U2'
*4. *flip U2' L BR2' R' BR' U BR' flip U F2 BR R BL' BR2 BL2' L2' R2' U' F2' U F2' R F2 R2 U2 F2 U2'
*5. *flip U' R2' F2' L' BL2' U2 flip U2 L' F2' U2' R' BL' L2' BR BL2' U2 R2 F2 U2 F R2' F2 U R2' F R2' F

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R' U2 F U' F U2 R2 F' R2 F U2
*3. *R F2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 D2 R' U2 L' D F' L' U' B' R' U'
*4. *B' R' F2 U2 B D R' L U L2 U' F2 D' R2 L2 U' F2 R F2 Uw2 R B2 Uw2 U L2 R' D2 Fw2 D2 R F2 Fw' U2 R2 Uw2 F' Rw B2 D' Fw' Rw' U F' L
*5. *Fw' Rw2 R Uw' F2 Bw Rw2 F2 Uw2 Dw2 Rw' B Fw' U B Rw2 R Lw2 B' Lw2 Fw Bw' Lw L' Dw' Fw2 B2 Dw2 Fw Lw Rw' D2 U' Uw2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw' Rw2 Lw' R' Fw L' Lw2 B' Lw2 F Fw' L2 R' U L Bw Lw R2 B Lw' Rw' U' B' D
*OH. *L2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 D R2 U B' U2 L U B2 D2 L' R U' F
*Clock. *UR3+ DR2+ DL3- UL3+ U2- R6+ D5+ L0+ ALL5+ y2 U4- R4+ D4+ L1- ALL1+ UR DL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *R B U' L R L U' R' U' L B' l' r b
*Square-1. *(1,0) / (3,0) / (5,2) / (4,-5) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (-4,-3) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (3,-4) / (-2,0) / (0,-4) / (-4,0)
*Skewb. *B U B U L R' U L U' L B

*Redi Cube*
*1. *f' r' b l f l f' l' L' F' L' B' L' F' R'
*2. *F b B' R' f' r' b' F' R F' L' F' L' B' R
*3. *L B b B R F' l' f' r' B F' R B' L F R' B F'
*4. *L f r' b' B' l' r' b r F R B F L' R B' F
*5. *F' l' r f' F l' b f l F R' B L' R' F R' B' L'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Lw Uw R Uw Bw' L' R' B' Rw' U' L Rw Bw' Uw' Rw Uw' Bw Lw' Bw' Lw' u' b
*2. *Uw' Bw' U' Bw' U' R' Uw' B Lw R' Uw Rw Lw Uw Bw Rw' Lw r' b
*3. *U' L' B' Lw' Rw' R Lw Uw' U' R' Bw Rw' Lw' Rw Bw' Rw' u l r
*4. *Bw' Uw' U B' Lw' Uw R B' Rw' L B Rw' Uw Rw' Lw Uw' Rw' u l' r
*5. *Uw Bw Rw Uw U B Lw R Bw' U L Uw' Lw Bw' Lw' Uw' Bw' Lw' Rw l r'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 D L D R U L U R U L2 D R U L D2 L D R2 U2 R D L U L2 D2 R2 U L U L U R2 D L2 D2 R3 U L U L U L D3 R
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D2 L U R2 U R D L D R U L D L U2 L D R2 U2 R D3 L U2 L U R2 D L3 D R2 D L2
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 D2 R U L U R D L U L D R U2 R D2 L D L U L D R U R U L2 D R2 D L U3 L D3 R U3 R D2 L U R U
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D2 R2 U2 L U R D L2 D L D R U R D L U R2 U2 L D L D R2 D L2 U L U2 R D L U R2 D
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R2 U2 L2 U R D L D R U R D L D R U R D L U R U L2 D R U2 L2 D R3 U L2 D R2 U L2 D3 R

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 L' F2 R2 B F' U' R2 D R B2 L' D2 L U R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D2 B F' L2 U2 L2 B D B2 F' D' R' U2 R2 F D B2 D2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D2 R2 U R L2 D2 F' B' L' B R2 B2 L' D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F R2 D' B' U L' B2 R2 D' U2 R2 D U' F R' D' F2 D2 R F R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U2 F' L2 B F2 D2 F' U B2 F2 R2 U' L' B' R' F2 U2 R2 F R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *R2 F2 D' B2 U F2 D2 B2 R' F2 U L' D B' D2 F D2
*2. *D L' U2 B D' F2 B2 R U2 L' R2 D' R2 U' L2 U B2 U2
*3. *L2 B2 R' F D B R' F' L' D F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 B'
*4. *R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F L2 D2 U' R' U R B' D' F2 L D2 F'
*5. *L2 U2 L2 B U2 R2 B' R2 B' F2 D F U' L U F' R D L2 B'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UL UF UB UR UF UR UL UB UR UB UR UF UR LB UB UL UF LB RF UF UR UB UL UF UB UR UL LB RF RB UB RB LF UL UF UR UB UR UF UL LB UL UF LF DB LB DR RB DF RF UR DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UB+2 LF+2 RB UB-2 DF LF-2 LB+
*2. * UF UL UF UB UR UF UR UF UR UL UB UR UF UB UR UB LB UL UF UR UF UL UB UR UL UF RF UF UL UB RB UB UR UF RB LF UL UF UL UF UR UL LF DB DL DR DB LB UB UR RB UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB LF- DR- DF LF+ DR+ UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ LF UF+2 UR UF-2 LB+2 DL LB-2 UL+ DF+ LF+2 UL- UR+ DF+2 DB+
*3. * UL UF UB UR UB UR UL UF UL UB UL UB UR LB UL RF UR UF RF UR UF RF UR UB UL RF UF RB UR UB RB UR UB RB LF UL UF UB RF UR DB DL LB DL LB DR RB UR DF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DL UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UF+ UL UF- LB- UB+ UR UB-2 DL
*4. * UL UB UL UB UL UF UL UB UR UB UR UL UB UR LB UL UF UR UF UB LB UB RF UF UL RB UR UB RB LF UL UF UR UB UR UL UF LF UL LF DL LB UB DF DR DB DL LF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF DR UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ RB+2 UR RB-2 DL+2 LF UF+ DL-2 DR-2 RF+2 UF- UB+ DR+2 DL LB UB+2 UF+ RF UF+2 DL+2
*5. * UF UB UL UB UR UL UF UR UL UF UR LB UL UB UL UB RF UF UR UL UF RF RB UR UB UL RF LF UF UL LF UF UL RF UR RB UB DR RF DF DL LF UF UR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB RF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- RB DL UB+2 UL UB-2 DF+2 RF UR+ DF-2 LF+ UF+2 UR LF RB UR+ DL DB+2

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *R' U L F L' F' U' F' R F BR' F' D' F D BR F' R' F' R L F' U' F' L' R' U' R' L R U B' L' BL' B BL' U
*2. *U F L F' L' U' F R D R BR R' BR' D' F' R F R' L' U L' F' U' F U R' L' F U' L' BR' U' L' BR D B D R
*3. *L' BL' U' B' U B BL U L B L BL L' BL' B' U L' U' F U' R' L F U F L' F L R F' L' U' D' BR U F' B BR' B'
*4. *L' U' L' F R U R' U' F' L F U R U' R' F' L U' L' U' F' R F' U R L F' U' R L' U L D BL L' F' BR D R
*5. *L' R' F' R U L R' F' R U' F R U R' U' F' U L' F R' U' L' U F' R F' L' R U' F U' BL' D' BL B' D' R


----------



## ichcubegerne (Jul 27, 2022)

If I didnt DNF 2 Solves, I would have gotten 25k now ._. But I guess its fitting that I will do it in Stockholm now


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 2, 2022)

Results for week 30: Congratulations to AndyMok, Ash Black, and ichcubegerne!

*2x2x2*(197)
1.  1.22 Legomanz
2.  1.55 Charles Jerome
3.  1.65 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  1.94 Luke Garrett
5.  1.95 SunnyCubing
6.  2.03 Caíque crispim
7.  2.26 MichaelNielsen
8.  2.31 baseballjello67
9.  2.32 parkertrager
10.  2.46 Shaun Mack
11.  2.47 darrensaito
12.  2.48 Imsoosm
13.  2.55 TipsterTrickster 
14.  2.56 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
15.  2.57 Brendyn Dunagan
16.  2.58 Sean Hartman
17.  2.63 dycocubix
18.  2.65 any name you wish
19.  2.74 Ryan Pilat
20.  2.80 Luke Solves Cubes
20.  2.80 Theo Goluboff
22.  2.81 Calcube
23.  2.85 DLXCubing
24.  2.89 AndyMok
25.  2.91 tsutt099
26.  3.06 Jacob Nokes
27.  3.08 Pixaler
28.  3.09 NewoMinx
29.  3.16 alyzsnyzs
30.  3.20 edsch
31.  3.24 the super cuber
32.  3.25 DhruvA
33.  3.26 cuberkid10
34.  3.27 PenaltyCubing
35.  3.28 Cale S
36.  3.31 YouCubing
37.  3.36 MrKuba600
37.  3.36 Ich_73
39.  3.41 yijunleow
40.  3.43 DGCubes
41.  3.51 Pyratechnics
42.  3.52 AidenCubes
43.  3.55 agradess2
44.  3.56 blerrpycuber
44.  3.56 TheCubingAddict980
46.  3.57 Antto Pitkänen
47.  3.60 Christopher Fandrich
48.  3.61 tJardigradHe
49.  3.62 Tues
49.  3.62 Kacper Jędrzejuk
51.  3.63 nigelthecuber
51.  3.63 JustGoodCuber
53.  3.64 hah27
53.  3.64 EvanWright1
55.  3.68 lilwoaji
56.  3.70 Oliver Pällo
57.  3.75 Brady
58.  3.78 Redicubeman
58.  3.78 eyeballboi
58.  3.78 BradenTheMagician
61.  3.83 Liam Wadek
62.  3.92 Cubey_Tube
63.  3.97 Nuuk cuber
64.  4.01 Max C.
65.  4.05 Timona
66.  4.08 Ash Black
67.  4.10 Shadowjockey
67.  4.10 HTS98
69.  4.13 Тібо【鑫小龙】
69.  4.13 Josiah Blomker
71.  4.16 2017LAMB06
72.  4.18 MCuber
73.  4.20 Ty Y.
74.  4.21 wearephamily1719
75.  4.25 ichcubegerne
75.  4.25 hyn
77.  4.27 Fred Lang
78.  4.28 InfinityCuber324
79.  4.30 d2polld
80.  4.38 stanley chapel
81.  4.45 Trexrush1
82.  4.47 SomeRandomCuber1
83.  4.49 zed zed
83.  4.49 TheReasonableCuber
85.  4.50 beabernardes
86.  4.51 Loffy8
87.  4.52 WizardCM
87.  4.52 Alison Meador
89.  4.55 sqAree
90.  4.59 aznbn
91.  4.61 Parke187
91.  4.61 bennettstouder
93.  4.62 theit07
94.  4.63 Sub1Hour
94.  4.63 Nitstar6174
96.  4.64 spacepotat0
97.  4.67 roymok1213
98.  4.71 Rollercoasterben 
99.  4.72 Xauxage
100.  4.74 BradyLawrence
101.  4.78 ly_6
102.  4.93 DUDECUBER
103.  4.94 rdurette10
104.  4.96 trangium
105.  4.98 Elf
105.  4.98 Jakub26
107.  4.99 Heewon Seo
108.  5.00 2019ECKE02
109.  5.03 RyFi
110.  5.04 FishTalons
110.  5.04 Chris Van Der Brink
112.  5.05 Jammy
113.  5.08 c00bmaster
114.  5.09 soccuber
115.  5.12 midnightcuberx
116.  5.14 abunickabhi
117.  5.15 ARandomCuber
118.  5.17 Boris McCoy
119.  5.19 Li Xiang
120.  5.29 William Austin
121.  5.31 Clock_Enthusiast
122.  5.37 Enoch Jiang
123.  5.41 lumes2121
124.  5.43 edcuberrules8473
125.  5.49 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
126.  5.51 smitty cubes
127.  5.52 Kenzo
128.  5.57 Sawyer
129.  5.68 Calumv 
130.  5.72 SpeedCubeReview
131.  5.75 KellanTheCubingCoder
132.  5.79 yalesunivrasity
133.  5.81 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
134.  5.82 Noob's Cubes
135.  5.85 dhafin
135.  5.85 samuel roveran
137.  5.87 DynaXT
138.  5.88 fjwareh
139.  5.93 Ayce
140.  6.00 Isaiah The Scott
141.  6.09 KamTheCuber
142.  6.10 bentoes
143.  6.11 Poorcuber09
144.  6.29 shaqaroni
145.  6.37 GooseCuber
146.  6.50 Nevan J
147.  6.59 Hyperion
148.  6.74 anderson_1231
149.  6.78 pjk
150.  6.79 BalsaCuber
151.  6.85 pb_cuber
152.  6.88 Lukz
153.  6.91 WHACKITROX
154.  7.01 Danielle Ang
155.  7.05 tungsten
155.  7.05 Ricco
157.  7.14 Sellerie11
158.  7.34 Theoruff
159.  7.41 Tekooo
160.  7.51 SpeedCubeLegend17
161.  7.66 nonamed_duck
162.  7.72 Omkar1
163.  7.79 Sir
164.  7.83 Mike Hughey
165.  8.15 Henri Leinfelder
166.  8.36 sporteisvogel
167.  8.44 Rubika-37-021204
168.  8.71 jsolver
169.  9.18 Henry13
170.  9.19 Kattimau
171.  9.35 One Wheel
172.  9.67 Jrg
173.  9.77 UPCHAN
174.  9.80 Samt1210
175.  9.93 NONOGamer12
176.  10.19 CubeEnthusiast15
177.  10.65 Qzinator
178.  10.72 Notna2010
179.  10.89 freshcuber.de
180.  10.95 SlowerCuber
181.  11.87 Mormi
182.  12.04 kflynn
183.  12.13 Jason Tzeng
184.  13.38 Nash171
185.  13.75 myoder
186.  13.79 Jacck
187.  15.96 mrduck
188.  16.57 Ratking
189.  17.94 Panagiotis Christopoulos
190.  18.72 M_bro2703
191.  22.12 Marble_pro
192.  25.37 Thewan
193.  33.45 Michaeltawfik
194.  33.67 hankthetank
195.  46.36 kirklilly
196.  DNF Luarrrrrrrrrr
196.  DNF Kannika09


*3x3x3*(256)
1.  6.29 Luke Garrett
2.  6.89 BrianJ
3.  6.93 Theo Goluboff


Spoiler



4.  7.25 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
5.  7.26 lilwoaji
6.  7.30 Jacob Nokes
7.  7.50 Ryan Pilat
8.  7.51 Legomanz
9.  7.64 tJardigradHe
10.  7.65 dycocubix
11.  7.70 Zeke Mackay
12.  7.89 zxmdm666
12.  7.89 PenaltyCubing
14.  7.91 OB Cubes
15.  7.95 Shaun Mack
16.  8.03 Max C.
17.  8.05 Heewon Seo
18.  8.21 Charles Jerome
19.  8.23 Pixaler
19.  8.23 NewoMinx
21.  8.28 thecubingwizard
22.  8.29 darrensaito
23.  8.30 Christopher Fandrich
24.  8.31 alyzsnyzs
25.  8.35 SpeedyReedy
26.  8.53 parkertrager
27.  8.66 Coinman_
28.  8.67 Brendyn Dunagan
29.  8.75 eyeballboi
30.  8.79 tsutt099
31.  8.80 FishyIshy
32.  8.81 Kylegadj
33.  8.82 AndyMok
34.  8.84 the super cuber
35.  8.87 Cale S
36.  8.97 V Achyuthan
37.  9.00 EvanWright1
38.  9.05 BradenTheMagician
39.  9.08 MrKuba600
40.  9.11 DLXCubing
41.  9.13 Ash Black
42.  9.30 DGCubes
43.  9.32 hah27
44.  9.40 Davoda_IV
45.  9.45 Benjamin Warry
46.  9.46 agradess2
47.  9.51 yijunleow
48.  9.58 mihnea3000
49.  9.59 Luke Solves Cubes
50.  9.62 Sean Hartman
51.  9.63 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
52.  9.64 2017LAMB06
53.  9.77 wearephamily1719
54.  9.80 Shadowjockey
55.  9.96 TheCubingAddict980
56.  10.13 SahmAB
57.  10.14 SahmA
58.  10.16 MartinN13
59.  10.24 Brady
60.  10.26 Elf
61.  10.29 DhruvA
62.  10.36 Tues
63.  10.37 Fred Lang
64.  10.55 Dream Cubing
65.  10.57 ichcubegerne
66.  10.58 Cubey_Tube
67.  10.67 GTGil
68.  10.79 Trexrush1
69.  10.80 leolrg
70.  10.86 Ontricus
71.  10.94 Liam Wadek
72.  10.96 bennettstouder
73.  11.01 RedstoneTim
74.  11.09 Ty Y.
74.  11.09 theit07
74.  11.09 Nuuk cuber
77.  11.10 YouCubing
78.  11.11 ARandomCuber
79.  11.13 Antto Pitkänen
80.  11.14 KamTheCuber
81.  11.17 20luky3
82.  11.23 abunickabhi
83.  11.37 edsch
83.  11.37 chancet4488
85.  11.41 Victor Tang
86.  11.42 MCuber
87.  11.44 Caíque crispim
88.  11.50 Oliver Pällo
89.  11.52 MaksymilianMisiak
90.  11.55 Parke187
90.  11.55 Kacper Jędrzejuk
92.  11.58 Enoch Jiang
93.  11.59 FishTalons
94.  11.69 d2polld
95.  11.79 Keroma12
96.  11.80 Nitstar6174
97.  11.81 Loffy8
98.  11.86 Anthony Tindal
99.  11.90 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
100.  11.91 pizzacrust
101.  11.95 Alison Meador
102.  11.98 sigalig
103.  12.01 Rollercoasterben 
104.  12.04 aznbn
105.  12.11 Chris Van Der Brink
105.  12.11 LwBigcubes
107.  12.17 trangium
108.  12.20 2019ECKE02
109.  12.21 WizardCM
109.  12.21 Calumv 
111.  12.22 beabernardes
112.  12.26 Omkar1
113.  12.28 TheReasonableCuber
114.  12.31 Timona
115.  12.42 any name you wish
116.  12.50 lumes2121
117.  12.55 roymok1213
117.  12.55 Garf
119.  12.59 Тібо【鑫小龙】
119.  12.59 sqAree
121.  12.66 DUDECUBER
122.  12.77 Pyratechnics
123.  12.84 riovqn
124.  12.93 dhafin
125.  12.94 spacepotat0
126.  12.97 Sub1Hour
127.  13.00 Jammy
127.  13.00 2018AMSB02
129.  13.01 Xauxage
130.  13.03 BradyLawrence
131.  13.04 Dylan Swarts
132.  13.13 dnguyen2204
132.  13.13 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
134.  13.21 zed zed
135.  13.41 qatumciuzacqul
136.  13.48 JustGoodCuber
137.  13.49 ly_6
138.  13.52 Riddler97
139.  13.53 breadears
140.  13.62 Der Der
140.  13.62 baseballjello67
142.  13.66 Ich_73
143.  13.67 Kenzo
144.  13.80 xyzzy
145.  13.90 Josiah Blomker
146.  14.02 yalesunivrasity
147.  14.10 pjk
148.  14.17 midnightcuberx
149.  14.24 SpeedCubeReview
150.  14.32 Sawyer
151.  14.33 RyFi
152.  14.35 Boris McCoy
153.  14.36 nonamed_duck
154.  14.38 SomeRandomCuber1
154.  14.38 Nevan J
156.  14.48 Henri Leinfelder
157.  14.54 c00bmaster
158.  14.80 Ayce
159.  15.07 ican97
160.  15.14 soccuber
161.  15.17 DynaXT
162.  15.23 Sathish KS
163.  15.29 hyn
164.  15.38 elimescube
165.  15.54 JakeAK
166.  15.83 Isaiah The Scott
167.  15.89 InfinityCuber324
168.  15.90 KellanTheCubingCoder
169.  16.19 nigelthecuber
170.  16.48 AidenCubes
171.  16.57 pb_cuber
172.  16.63 Ssiא
173.  16.67 Burrito Does Cubes
174.  16.80 hebscody
175.  16.86 Hyperion
176.  16.93 rdurette10
177.  17.34 Haya_Mirror
177.  17.34 Poorcuber09
179.  17.45 Calcube
180.  17.74 stanley chapel
181.  17.76 Lubot99
182.  17.77 Jakub26
183.  17.83 Li Xiang
184.  17.92 bentoes
185.  18.57 Mattecuber
186.  19.19 BalsaCuber
187.  19.53 shaqaroni
188.  19.66 anderson_1231
189.  20.02 GooseCuber
190.  20.15 Mike Hughey
191.  20.19 Henry13
192.  20.51 Lord brainy
193.  20.57 Clock_Enthusiast
194.  20.61 SlowerCuber
195.  20.62 Sellerie11
196.  20.92 samuel roveran
197.  21.06 shaub1
198.  21.33 A Slice of M
199.  21.53 UPCHAN
200.  21.68 myoder
201.  21.96 Danielle Ang
202.  22.45 edcuberrules8473
203.  22.47 smitty cubes
204.  22.65 HTS98
205.  22.84 fjwareh
206.  22.85 tungsten
207.  23.15 qunbacca
208.  23.37 Elisa Rippe
209.  23.63 Jrg
210.  23.89 One Wheel
211.  24.05 Tekooo
212.  24.48 sporteisvogel
213.  24.49 Ricco
214.  24.67 Rubika-37-021204
215.  24.68 SpeedCubeLegend17
216.  25.11 freshcuber.de
217.  25.21 CubeEnthusiast15
218.  25.40 kflynn
219.  25.51 Theoruff
220.  25.63 Noob's Cubes
221.  25.73 Nash171
222.  26.14 Notna2010
223.  26.20 MJCuber05
224.  26.53 WHACKITROX
225.  26.73 Lukz
226.  27.49 nurhid.hisham
227.  27.90 Krökeldil
228.  28.13 fani
229.  28.27 Manuelmore00
230.  29.26 Algovi0812
231.  30.24 auntie
232.  30.35 Samt1210
233.  30.84 Jacck
234.  30.96 Kattimau
235.  33.02 William Austin
236.  33.31 Exmestify
237.  34.93 thundder
238.  35.15 Mormi
239.  35.88 BraveSoul2110
240.  36.02 panicChris
241.  41.26 Panagiotis Christopoulos
242.  42.26 HelgeBerlin
243.  46.98 Sheldon Vi
244.  47.15 Pablo528
245.  47.72 mrduck
246.  49.42 Joslyn Lilly
247.  51.19 FH1986
248.  58.92 Keira Vi
249.  1:03.28 Thewan
250.  1:09.60 Michaeltawfik
251.  1:10.97 kirklilly
252.  1:11.98 creamwAstaKen
253.  1:13.82 M_bro2703
254.  1:20.71 Sky Uzumaki
255.  1:33.76 Luarrrrrrrrrr
256.  DNF Kannika09


*4x4x4*(136)
1.  27.39 tJardigradHe
2.  28.82 cuberkid10
3.  29.07 Jacob Nokes


Spoiler



4.  30.12 Dream Cubing
5.  30.34 BrianJ
6.  30.39 AndyMok
7.  30.65 Max C.
8.  30.76 Luke Garrett
9.  31.72 Sean Hartman
10.  31.82 NewoMinx
11.  32.28 Shadowjockey
12.  32.46 Hayden Ng
13.  32.65 Heewon Seo
14.  33.67 darrensaito
15.  33.89 Elf
16.  34.78 EvanWright1
17.  35.12 zxmdm666
18.  36.40 Christopher Fandrich
19.  36.44 BradenTheMagician
20.  36.46 yijunleow
21.  36.73 Ash Black
22.  37.79 GTGil
23.  38.24 ichcubegerne
24.  38.58 Tues
25.  38.73 DGCubes
26.  39.07 Boris McCoy
27.  39.32 MCuber
28.  40.28 Pixaler
29.  40.63 sigalig
30.  40.86 DhruvA
31.  41.08 eyeballboi
32.  41.74 tsutt099
33.  41.91 Victor Tang
34.  41.97 alyzsnyzs
35.  42.45 abunickabhi
36.  42.50 20luky3
37.  42.55 Dylan Swarts
38.  42.63 TheReasonableCuber
39.  42.95 pizzacrust
40.  42.98 wearephamily1719
41.  43.80 WizardCM
42.  43.89 Timona
43.  43.96 sqAree
44.  44.06 Liam Wadek
45.  44.69 Garf
46.  44.73 YouCubing
47.  44.95 Jammy
48.  45.02 Sub1Hour
49.  45.11 agradess2
50.  45.17 roymok1213
51.  46.33 aznbn
52.  46.60 Parke187
53.  46.63 2019ECKE02
54.  47.43 Cubey_Tube
55.  47.44 Brady
56.  48.51 Riddler97
57.  48.81 Nuuk cuber
58.  48.82 any name you wish
59.  48.99 Rollercoasterben 
60.  49.25 PCCuber
61.  49.34 beabernardes
62.  50.16 lumes2121
63.  50.17 SpeedCubeReview
64.  50.63 bennettstouder
65.  51.22 SomeRandomCuber1
66.  51.47 xyzzy
67.  51.48 Loffy8
68.  52.90 KamTheCuber
69.  53.60 theit07
70.  53.72 Ich_73
71.  54.49 bh13
72.  54.80 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
73.  56.27 JustGoodCuber
74.  56.48 Omkar1
75.  56.63 Luke Solves Cubes
76.  56.92 elimescube
77.  57.09 RyFi
78.  57.23 spacepotat0
79.  58.21 Kacper Jędrzejuk
80.  58.85 breadears
81.  58.90 DUDECUBER
82.  59.05 rdurette10
83.  59.11 AnnaW
84.  59.68 Alison Meador
85.  1:00.35 DynaXT
86.  1:00.88 pjk
87.  1:01.31 Jakub26
88.  1:02.09 Enoch Jiang
89.  1:03.54 ly_6
90.  1:03.71 bentoes
91.  1:03.73 stanley chapel
92.  1:03.79 AidenCubes
93.  1:04.15 Isaiah The Scott
94.  1:05.91 Тібо【鑫小龙】
95.  1:06.46 Poorcuber09
96.  1:06.60 filmip
97.  1:09.55 hyn
98.  1:10.44 InfinityCuber324
99.  1:11.14 SlowerCuber
100.  1:11.38 Tekooo
101.  1:11.43 Sawyer
102.  1:13.19 qatumciuzacqul
103.  1:14.62 c00bmaster
104.  1:15.31 hebscody
105.  1:15.34 Sellerie11
106.  1:15.39 Hyperion
107.  1:16.73 fjwareh
108.  1:17.57 Clock_Enthusiast
109.  1:18.39 KellanTheCubingCoder
110.  1:18.53 nigelthecuber
111.  1:18.60 One Wheel
112.  1:21.97 GooseCuber
113.  1:23.39 Ayce
114.  1:24.76 Jrg
115.  1:25.13 Nevan J
116.  1:26.04 nurhid.hisham
117.  1:27.70 HTS98
118.  1:28.75 freshcuber.de
119.  1:30.14 pb_cuber
120.  1:30.85 myoder
121.  1:31.43 Danielle Ang
122.  1:31.44 sporteisvogel
123.  1:31.62 nonamed_duck
124.  1:38.95 Rubika-37-021204
125.  1:40.31 samuel roveran
126.  1:44.00 kflynn
127.  1:54.80 BalsaCuber
128.  1:58.08 anderson_1231
129.  2:01.69 Jacck
130.  2:02.52 CubeEnthusiast15
131.  2:11.46 edcuberrules8473
132.  2:19.29 Noob's Cubes
133.  2:41.32 SpeedCubeLegend17
134.  3:39.47 mrduck
135.  DNF MrKuba600
135.  DNF shaqaroni


*5x5x5*(92)
1.  49.39 tJardigradHe
2.  50.84 Jacob Nokes
3.  56.18 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  58.76 AndyMok
5.  58.99 Dream Cubing
6.  1:01.87 Hayden Ng
7.  1:02.34 Luke Garrett
8.  1:02.58 Ash Black
9.  1:03.86 ichcubegerne
10.  1:04.83 zxmdm666
11.  1:05.63 Shadowjockey
12.  1:06.42 NewoMinx
13.  1:07.81 Elf
14.  1:08.61 Legomanz
15.  1:08.73 DhruvA
16.  1:09.89 Victor Tang
17.  1:10.58 Max C.
17.  1:10.58 agradess2
19.  1:14.20 alyzsnyzs
20.  1:16.10 Tues
21.  1:16.58 Nuuk cuber
22.  1:17.35 BradenTheMagician
23.  1:18.37 DGCubes
24.  1:18.79 LwBigcubes
25.  1:19.75 MCuber
26.  1:20.04 roymok1213
27.  1:21.63 Boris McCoy
28.  1:22.31 Christopher Fandrich
29.  1:22.97 abunickabhi
30.  1:24.70 Sub1Hour
31.  1:25.32 YouCubing
32.  1:26.72 Liam Wadek
33.  1:27.89 Garf
34.  1:28.86 WizardCM
35.  1:28.97 Rollercoasterben 
36.  1:29.11 eyeballboi
37.  1:29.32 Anthony Tindal
38.  1:29.42 Pixaler
39.  1:30.72 beabernardes
40.  1:32.34 any name you wish
41.  1:32.54 TheReasonableCuber
42.  1:32.88 2019ECKE02
43.  1:33.15 Riddler97
44.  1:33.40 Dylan Swarts
45.  1:33.56 Timona
46.  1:35.73 xyzzy
47.  1:37.57 Brady
48.  1:38.35 sqAree
49.  1:39.70 Kacper Jędrzejuk
50.  1:43.34 Cubey_Tube
51.  1:44.11 elimescube
52.  1:44.22 Ich_73
53.  1:44.38 aznbn
54.  1:44.46 breadears
55.  1:44.57 Trexrush1
56.  1:44.88 Loffy8
57.  1:45.99 lumes2121
58.  1:47.62 AnnaW
59.  1:47.67 rdurette10
60.  1:47.72 SomeRandomCuber1
61.  1:50.49 bennettstouder
62.  1:52.66 JustGoodCuber
63.  1:54.62 DynaXT
64.  1:55.11 wearephamily1719
65.  1:55.26 c00bmaster
66.  2:00.49 Luke Solves Cubes
67.  2:02.01 Isaiah The Scott
68.  2:09.07 One Wheel
69.  2:14.18 Poorcuber09
70.  2:15.20 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
71.  2:18.09 SlowerCuber
72.  2:18.87 nigelthecuber
73.  2:19.86 KellanTheCubingCoder
74.  2:21.84 Lubot99
75.  2:27.35 Rubika-37-021204
76.  2:27.48 ly_6
77.  2:28.23 Jrg
78.  2:37.11 fjwareh
79.  2:44.37 sporteisvogel
80.  2:53.06 Jacck
81.  2:54.70 Hyperion
82.  2:55.14 Danielle Ang
83.  3:00.76 freshcuber.de
84.  3:01.41 InfinityCuber324
85.  3:05.39 myoder
86.  3:20.53 DUDECUBER
87.  3:22.95 Tekooo
88.  3:22.96 Enoch Jiang
89.  3:41.56 Ayce
90.  6:24.14 SpeedCubeLegend17
91.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
91.  DNF filmip


*6x6x6*(45)
1.  1:35.89 Jacob Nokes
2.  1:37.08 Dream Cubing
3.  1:38.73 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  1:41.70 Sean Hartman
5.  1:47.78 Hayden Ng
6.  1:50.51 ichcubegerne
7.  1:55.35 AndyMok
8.  1:56.15 NewoMinx
9.  1:56.83 Shadowjockey
10.  1:59.28 Ash Black
11.  2:08.42 LwBigcubes
12.  2:09.07 agradess2
13.  2:17.04 roymok1213
14.  2:17.16 zxmdm666
15.  2:17.35 Keroma12
16.  2:20.18 DGCubes
17.  2:21.49 Sub1Hour
18.  2:26.93 sigalig
19.  2:27.53 DhruvA
20.  2:29.77 Tues
21.  2:32.56 YouCubing
22.  2:34.58 TheReasonableCuber
23.  2:34.59 BradenTheMagician
24.  2:39.91 xyzzy
25.  2:53.26 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
26.  2:56.19 Antto Pitkänen
27.  2:59.61 2019ECKE02
28.  3:02.22 WizardCM
29.  3:05.57 Nuuk cuber
30.  3:10.96 beabernardes
31.  3:13.48 AnnaW
32.  3:28.69 Trexrush1
33.  3:36.19 c00bmaster
34.  3:46.88 One Wheel
35.  4:17.60 Jrg
36.  4:30.63 Isaiah The Scott
37.  4:51.69 fjwareh
38.  4:53.14 Rubika-37-021204
39.  5:20.23 sporteisvogel
40.  5:23.22 Sellerie11
41.  DNF the super cuber
41.  DNF Cubey_Tube
41.  DNF Alison Meador
41.  DNF Poorcuber09
41.  DNF InfinityCuber324


*7x7x7*(35)
1.  2:32.06 Sean Hartman
2.  2:43.40 Hayden Ng
3.  2:47.42 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  2:53.08 AndyMok
5.  3:04.89 Shadowjockey
6.  3:05.12 Ash Black
7.  3:07.37 LwBigcubes
8.  3:29.76 agradess2
9.  3:31.18 roymok1213
10.  3:42.44 YouCubing
11.  3:42.91 Nuuk cuber
12.  3:44.46 DhruvA
13.  3:45.62 DGCubes
14.  3:55.21 Tues
15.  3:56.30 Sub1Hour
16.  4:08.01 Garf
17.  4:30.22 WizardCM
18.  4:36.48 Dylan Swarts
19.  4:44.50 TheReasonableCuber
20.  4:44.55 pizzacrust
21.  5:01.69 2019ECKE02
22.  5:05.44 c00bmaster
23.  5:10.17 AnnaW
24.  5:47.19 Alison Meador
25.  5:58.09 One Wheel
26.  6:14.12 Jrg
27.  7:10.86 Rubika-37-021204
28.  7:12.02 Cubey_Tube
29.  7:30.23 DynaXT
30.  7:50.63 sporteisvogel
31.  7:54.25 nurhid.hisham
32.  8:36.07 fjwareh
33.  DNF NewoMinx
33.  DNF BradenTheMagician
33.  DNF myoder


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(42)
1.  3.28 Caíque crispim
2.  5.00 BrianJ
3.  6.57 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  9.07 BradenTheMagician
5.  9.45 Sean Hartman
6.  9.66 Isaiah The Scott
7.  9.86 Christopher Fandrich
8.  9.88 PenaltyCubing
9.  10.13 Ash Black
10.  10.40 darrensaito
11.  10.78 abunickabhi
12.  11.13 dycocubix
13.  12.31 William Austin
14.  13.58 CubeEnthusiast15
15.  14.06 hah27
16.  15.00 Li Xiang
17.  15.27 Tues
18.  15.37 2019ECKE02
19.  15.38 Redicubeman
20.  17.86 agradess2
21.  18.30 spacepotat0
22.  22.96 DGCubes
23.  24.87 Jakub26
24.  25.17 filmip
25.  25.50 ichcubegerne
26.  26.84 DynaXT
27.  28.54 Mike Hughey
28.  34.15 Hyperion
29.  35.32 stanley chapel
30.  36.38 Ryan Pilat
31.  36.49 Nuuk cuber
32.  39.80 Nitstar6174
33.  41.48 WizardCM
34.  41.49 Jacck
35.  44.14 hyn
36.  1:05.78 sporteisvogel
37.  1:20.16 Nash171
38.  1:25.80 fjwareh
39.  DNF RyFi
39.  DNF Sawyer
39.  DNF DUDECUBER
39.  DNF sqAree


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(42)
1.  18.50 JakeAK
2.  20.39 sigalig
3.  24.31 ican97


Spoiler



4.  28.20 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
5.  32.50 Victor Tang
6.  34.38 hah27
7.  35.71 Keroma12
8.  39.69 sqAree
9.  42.53 Jakub26
10.  46.46 2019ECKE02
11.  47.41 abunickabhi
12.  49.23 Riddler97
13.  53.48 Sean Hartman
14.  53.67 qunbacca
15.  1:01.01 YY
16.  1:03.89 DesertWolf
17.  1:04.18 Nihahhat
18.  1:12.75 FishTalons
19.  1:14.19 qatumciuzacqul
20.  1:21.30 ichcubegerne
21.  1:24.19 beabernardes
22.  1:24.64 2018AMSB02
23.  1:26.22 BradenTheMagician
24.  1:40.69 filmip
25.  1:44.41 AndrewT99
26.  2:05.72 DynaXT
27.  2:18.22 NewoMinx
28.  2:30.94 DGCubes
29.  2:41.43 WizardCM
30.  2:42.96 Ricco
31.  2:44.80 d2polld
32.  2:53.19 Jacck
33.  3:18.71 Trexrush1
34.  4:50.75 sporteisvogel
35.  5:41.41 Tues
36.  5:41.88 fjwareh
37.  DNF Ash Black
37.  DNF Samuel Eklund-Hanna
37.  DNF Fred Lang
37.  DNF Nevan J
37.  DNF Nash171
37.  DNF riovqn


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(21)
1.  1:48.42 Victor Tang
2.  2:00.20 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  2:13.43 hah27


Spoiler



4.  2:16.22 the super cuber
5.  3:32.70 2019ECKE02
6.  3:41.96 abunickabhi
7.  4:37.33 Sean Hartman
8.  5:10.82 Dylan Swarts
9.  5:44.58 Nihahhat
10.  6:17.96 2018AMSB02
11.  7:52.84 AndrewT99
12.  8:40.01 DGCubes
13.  12:01.71 Jacck
14.  26:20.85 sporteisvogel
15.  DNF filmip
15.  DNF DynaXT
15.  DNF ichcubegerne
15.  DNF Keroma12
15.  DNF fjwareh
15.  DNF DesertWolf
15.  DNF riovqn


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(11)
1.  4:01.80 Victor Tang
2.  6:44.46 the super cuber
3.  7:06.42 2019ECKE02


Spoiler



4.  15:48.14 Sean Hartman
5.  18:50.17 Nihahhat
6.  20:27.41 2018AMSB02
7.  DNF Jacck
7.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
7.  DNF Keroma12
7.  DNF hah27
7.  DNF abunickabhi


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF Victor Tang

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  62:10.13 qunbacca

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(15)
1.  48/48 58:29 the super cuber
2.  22/31 51:20 Keroma12
3.  15/17 57:03 Cuberstache


Spoiler



4.  10/11 35:46 2018AMSB02
5.  13/19 46:52 2019ECKE02
6.  11/16 49:54 Ryan Pilat
7.  3/3 11:42 Jacck
8.  3/3 21:52 Ash Black
9.  2/2 6:42 DGCubes
10.  3/5 18:20 Nihahhat
11.  2/4 16:52 filmip
12.  2/4 27:19 sporteisvogel
13.  1/4 13:38 ichcubegerne
13.  1/2 4:36 qatumciuzacqul
13.  0/2 16:48 fjwareh


*3x3x3 one-handed*(132)
1.  10.92 Luke Garrett
2.  11.12 Theo Goluboff
3.  11.61 darrensaito


Spoiler



4.  11.68 lilwoaji
5.  11.80 tJardigradHe
6.  12.12 Shaun Mack
7.  12.67 BrianJ
8.  12.89 Ash Black
9.  13.57 2017LAMB06
10.  13.68 Pixaler
11.  13.71 AndyMok
12.  14.46 Nihahhat
13.  14.49 the super cuber
14.  14.66 NewoMinx
15.  14.67 Dream Cubing
16.  14.72 leolrg
17.  14.77 DLXCubing
18.  15.32 eyeballboi
19.  15.34 RedstoneTim
20.  15.53 Caíque crispim
21.  15.92 zxmdm666
22.  16.02 midnightcuberx
23.  16.50 V Achyuthan
24.  16.60 Jacob Nokes
25.  16.93 alyzsnyzs
26.  17.23 Hayden Ng
27.  17.46 BradenTheMagician
28.  17.49 tsutt099
28.  17.49 dycocubix
30.  17.59 ichcubegerne
31.  17.65 EvanWright1
32.  17.73 hah27
33.  18.14 Brady
34.  18.18 Tues
35.  18.30 mihnea3000
36.  18.77 Max C.
37.  19.28 Jammy
38.  19.43 Elf
39.  19.84 JakeAK
40.  20.13 Christopher Fandrich
41.  20.28 PenaltyCubing
42.  20.39 Luke Solves Cubes
43.  20.54 Alison Meador
44.  20.58 yijunleow
45.  20.77 nonamed_duck
46.  20.81 Sub1Hour
47.  20.84 MCuber
48.  21.00 wearephamily1719
49.  21.17 Parke187
50.  21.24 Trexrush1
51.  21.26 DhruvA
51.  21.26 xyzzy
53.  21.27 DGCubes
54.  21.54 roymok1213
55.  22.51 TheReasonableCuber
56.  22.89 Shadowjockey
57.  22.93 qatumciuzacqul
58.  23.12 sqAree
59.  23.19 agradess2
60.  23.20 YouCubing
61.  23.26 Riddler97
62.  23.30 Calumv 
63.  23.36 WizardCM
64.  23.57 trangium
65.  24.31 Тібо【鑫小龙】
66.  24.41 lumes2121
67.  24.66 Nuuk cuber
68.  24.69 Nitstar6174
69.  24.96 abunickabhi
70.  25.31 Loffy8
71.  25.48 Ich_73
72.  25.54 Omkar1
73.  25.65 ly_6
74.  25.82 any name you wish
75.  25.94 Garf
76.  26.46 Sathish KS
77.  26.90 2019ECKE02
78.  27.30 Chris Van Der Brink
79.  27.63 chancet4488
80.  27.84 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
81.  28.13 Sawyer
82.  28.29 Keroma12
83.  28.35 Timona
84.  28.44 d2polld
85.  29.49 Nevan J
86.  29.98 Kacper Jędrzejuk
87.  30.05 Dylan Swarts
88.  30.40 Cubey_Tube
89.  30.87 hebscody
90.  31.25 FishTalons
91.  31.38 Isaiah The Scott
91.  31.38 theit07
93.  31.54 JustGoodCuber
94.  31.99 InfinityCuber324
95.  33.25 Der Der
96.  33.92 beabernardes
97.  35.00 Hyperion
98.  35.74 KellanTheCubingCoder
99.  36.98 hyn
100.  37.20 Xauxage
101.  38.39 aznbn
102.  38.74 Poorcuber09
103.  38.85 rdurette10
104.  39.52 freshcuber.de
105.  40.69 Enoch Jiang
106.  40.92 Ayce
107.  43.90 DynaXT
108.  44.04 Mike Hughey
109.  45.70 DUDECUBER
110.  46.24 nurhid.hisham
111.  46.37 sporteisvogel
112.  47.34 shaqaroni
113.  51.06 GooseCuber
114.  52.15 BalsaCuber
115.  52.19 samuel roveran
116.  54.74 fjwareh
117.  57.72 Mattecuber
118.  58.07 Rubika-37-021204
119.  59.71 soccuber
120.  1:00.23 Jacck
121.  1:00.34 Theoruff
122.  1:00.91 Noob's Cubes
123.  1:01.91 shaub1
124.  1:08.51 c00bmaster
125.  1:11.89 SpeedCubeLegend17
126.  1:38.09 Tekooo
127.  2:04.53 Notna2010
128.  DNF Benjamin Warry
128.  DNF pizzacrust
128.  DNF Liam Wadek
128.  DNF dhafin
128.  DNF Panagiotis Christopoulos


*3x3x3 With feet*(8)
1.  38.85 DGCubes
2.  1:47.47 ichcubegerne
3.  1:57.67 WizardCM


Spoiler



4.  2:04.00 Nuuk cuber
5.  5:35.99 Sawyer
6.  DNF fjwareh
6.  DNF Notna2010
6.  DNF Henry13


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(12)
1.  34.34 ichcubegerne
2.  34.64 Marble_pro
3.  36.68 AndyMok


Spoiler



4.  39.16 DGCubes
5.  42.44 Nuuk cuber
6.  1:04.42 TheReasonableCuber
7.  1:16.70 Jacck
8.  1:24.62 WizardCM
9.  3:38.39 Omkar1
10.  5:20.59 fjwareh
11.  DNF DynaXT
11.  DNF thomas.sch


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(24)
1.  24.33 (25, 26, 22) Teh Keng Foo
2.  25.33 (30, 24, 22) alyzsnyzs
2.  25.33 (28, 24, 24) TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  29.33 (29, 28, 31) ichcubegerne
5.  32.67 (36, 31, 31) roymok1213
6.  34.67 (35, 31, 38) MartinN13
7.  36.00 (39, 35, 34) AndyMok
8.  37.00 (34, 38, 39) Mike Hughey
9.  39.00 (44, 34, 39) WizardCM
10.  39.33 (41, 42, 35) Ash Black
11.  43.67 (36, 47, 48) DynaXT
12.  46.00 (47, 44, 47) Kacper Jędrzejuk
13.  48.67 (51, 51, 44) DUDECUBER
14.  DNF (25, DNS, DNS) rogo
14.  DNF (25, DNS, DNS) rays
14.  DNF (28, 28, DNS) the super cuber
14.  DNF (30, DNS, DNS) Cuberstache
14.  DNF (DNF, DNF, 31) any name you wish
14.  DNF (35, DNS, DNS) V Achyuthan
14.  DNF (35, DNS, DNS) Fred Lang
14.  DNF (36, 38, DNS) tsutt099
14.  DNF (DNF, 36, DNS) T1_M0
14.  DNF (43, DNS, DNS) OriEy
14.  DNF (56, DNF, 58) fjwareh


*2-3-4 Relay*(71)
1.  38.76 AndyMok
2.  43.60 Jacob Nokes
3.  44.47 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  49.49 Shadowjockey
5.  50.66 BradenTheMagician
6.  51.28 DGCubes
7.  51.47 Tues
8.  52.24 Christopher Fandrich
9.  53.64 Max C.
10.  55.16 DhruvA
11.  57.63 MCuber
12.  58.46 abunickabhi
13.  58.81 agradess2
14.  59.22 Pixaler
15.  59.79 Ash Black
16.  1:00.11 Elf
17.  1:00.97 pizzacrust
18.  1:01.89 WizardCM
19.  1:03.39 lumes2121
20.  1:03.64 Brady
21.  1:05.15 Timona
22.  1:05.79 bennettstouder
23.  1:06.33 Nuuk cuber
24.  1:06.78 any name you wish
25.  1:07.77 sqAree
26.  1:08.37 aznbn
27.  1:08.85 beabernardes
28.  1:08.88 TheReasonableCuber
29.  1:09.88 Cubey_Tube
30.  1:10.44 Rollercoasterben 
31.  1:12.51 Ich_73
32.  1:13.76 DynaXT
33.  1:13.83 Kacper Jędrzejuk
34.  1:14.05 JustGoodCuber
35.  1:16.96 Тібо【鑫小龙】
36.  1:18.94 ly_6
37.  1:19.87 Loffy8
38.  1:20.14 SomeRandomCuber1
39.  1:24.77 spacepotat0
40.  1:28.13 DUDECUBER
41.  1:29.63 theit07
42.  1:30.29 Poorcuber09
43.  1:30.86 stanley chapel
44.  1:31.35 AidenCubes
45.  1:33.80 Luke Solves Cubes
46.  1:33.84 Sawyer
47.  1:34.57 hyn
48.  1:37.37 InfinityCuber324
49.  1:39.08 Nevan J
50.  1:44.02 Ayce
51.  1:45.89 hebscody
52.  1:47.61 c00bmaster
53.  1:48.96 Hyperion
54.  1:49.70 soccuber
55.  1:55.40 HTS98
56.  1:57.05 GooseCuber
57.  2:00.41 nonamed_duck
58.  2:03.46 fjwareh
59.  2:08.97 samuel roveran
60.  2:16.49 Clock_Enthusiast
61.  2:17.87 Jrg
62.  2:21.83 kflynn
63.  2:22.39 Tekooo
64.  2:22.95 Rubika-37-021204
65.  2:23.06 BalsaCuber
66.  2:31.73 anderson_1231
67.  2:36.40 edcuberrules8473
68.  2:39.73 Noob's Cubes
69.  3:05.09 Danielle Ang
70.  5:15.44 SpeedCubeLegend17
71.  DNF KellanTheCubingCoder


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(38)
1.  1:33.32 Jacob Nokes
2.  1:41.88 AndyMok
3.  1:57.40 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  2:01.74 ichcubegerne
5.  2:04.70 abunickabhi
6.  2:05.99 Max C.
7.  2:10.98 DhruvA
8.  2:12.80 Shadowjockey
9.  2:18.96 BradenTheMagician
10.  2:21.39 Rollercoasterben 
11.  2:26.44 WizardCM
12.  2:29.54 DGCubes
13.  2:31.80 TheReasonableCuber
14.  2:32.86 beabernardes
15.  2:36.00 Nuuk cuber
16.  2:38.42 Christopher Fandrich
17.  2:46.85 lumes2121
18.  2:49.46 Timona
19.  2:51.69 Cubey_Tube
20.  2:53.88 Brady
21.  3:00.30 DynaXT
22.  3:02.23 Kacper Jędrzejuk
23.  3:18.11 Loffy8
24.  3:45.14 KellanTheCubingCoder
25.  3:54.68 Luke Solves Cubes
26.  3:55.64 ly_6
27.  3:59.79 Poorcuber09
28.  4:10.47 Jrg
29.  4:24.31 DUDECUBER
30.  4:24.78 fjwareh
31.  4:27.58 AidenCubes
32.  4:30.13 Hyperion
33.  4:42.17 InfinityCuber324
34.  5:10.36 Rubika-37-021204
35.  5:15.63 Tekooo
36.  6:06.19 Ayce
37.  12:21.83 SpeedCubeLegend17
38.  DNF c00bmaster


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(13)
1.  3:24.77 AndyMok
2.  4:08.46 ichcubegerne
3.  4:11.17 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  4:31.94 DGCubes
5.  5:04.80 Nuuk cuber
6.  5:11.10 WizardCM
7.  5:27.67 TheReasonableCuber
8.  5:51.83 beabernardes
9.  7:13.41 c00bmaster
10.  8:32.75 Jrg
11.  9:56.05 Rubika-37-021204
12.  10:03.89 fjwareh
13.  12:10.68 Luke Solves Cubes


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(18)
1.  6:22.37 AndyMok
2.  7:03.03 ichcubegerne
3.  7:05.20 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  7:28.88 agradess2
5.  7:33.59 TipsterTrickster 
6.  8:15.10 DGCubes
7.  8:52.32 alyzsnyzs
8.  9:14.58 Nuuk cuber
9.  9:19.70 abunickabhi
10.  9:28.88 WizardCM
11.  9:55.14 TheReasonableCuber
12.  11:22.32 beabernardes
13.  12:05.76 pizzacrust
14.  12:55.26 c00bmaster
15.  15:41.97 Jrg
16.  18:11.44 Rubika-37-021204
17.  18:33.98 fjwareh
18.  19:33.06 Luke Solves Cubes


*Clock*(86)
1.  4.09 edsch
2.  4.72 Brendyn Dunagan
3.  5.16 Oliver Pällo


Spoiler



4.  5.37 TipsterTrickster 
5.  5.46 Liam Wadek
6.  5.47 Jakub D
7.  5.53 Luke Garrett
8.  5.54 ARandomCuber
9.  5.85 Sean Hartman
10.  6.00 DesertWolf
11.  6.01 alyzsnyzs
12.  6.02 50ph14
13.  6.28 NewoMinx
14.  6.33 Christopher Fandrich
15.  6.37 Charles Jerome
16.  6.42 MartinN13
17.  6.67 Clock_Enthusiast
18.  6.84 Theo Goluboff
19.  6.85 Zeke Mackay
20.  7.08 Shaun Mack
21.  7.17 sqAree
22.  7.36 Shadowjockey
23.  7.38 lilwoaji
24.  7.52 Kacper Jędrzejuk
25.  7.62 Jules Graham
26.  7.64 YouCubing
27.  7.68 tsutt099
27.  7.68 Ryan Pilat
29.  7.69 BradenTheMagician
30.  7.73 roymok1213
31.  7.77 AndyMok
32.  7.79 2017LAMB06
33.  7.90 Boris McCoy
34.  8.04 Parke187
35.  8.30 Ayce
36.  8.42 Jacob Nokes
37.  8.72 William Austin
38.  8.73 tJardigradHe
39.  8.81 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
40.  8.88 Ty Y.
41.  9.00 Tues
42.  9.04 Li Xiang
43.  9.07 Chris Van Der Brink
44.  9.41 Ash Black
45.  9.48 Jammy
46.  9.71 InfinityCuber324
47.  9.73 the super cuber
48.  9.84 Nuuk cuber
49.  10.18 DGCubes
50.  10.26 Redicubeman
51.  11.04 Max C.
52.  11.16 ichcubegerne
53.  11.35 Antto Pitkänen
54.  11.56 KellanTheCubingCoder
55.  12.04 WizardCM
56.  12.70 Panagiotis Christopoulos
57.  12.79 SpeedCubeLegend17
58.  12.96 nurhid.hisham
59.  12.97 Sub1Hour
60.  13.28 Ich_73
61.  13.73 Alison Meador
62.  14.07 DynaXT
63.  14.12 any name you wish
64.  14.35 Luke Solves Cubes
65.  14.66 freshcuber.de
66.  14.88 Cubey_Tube
67.  15.12 Lubot99
68.  15.25 abunickabhi
69.  15.82 beabernardes
70.  15.84 TheReasonableCuber
71.  16.36 Loffy8
72.  16.39 Jacck
73.  16.94 Jason Tzeng
74.  17.17 Poorcuber09
75.  18.13 DhruvA
76.  18.65 FishTalons
77.  19.48 sporteisvogel
78.  20.39 shaqaroni
79.  21.81 theit07
80.  22.90 hankthetank
81.  23.23 baseballjello67
82.  28.76 Kattimau
83.  29.19 Hyperion
84.  1:39.37 Rubika-37-021204
85.  DNF parkertrager
85.  DNF MCuber


*Megaminx*(51)
1.  33.09 Heewon Seo
2.  46.18 Elf
3.  46.48 AndyMok


Spoiler



4.  47.64 darrensaito
5.  53.00 WizardCM
6.  54.04 Sean Hartman
7.  58.95 Kacper Jędrzejuk
8.  59.29 cuberkid10
9.  1:01.06 Dream Cubing
10.  1:01.19 alyzsnyzs
11.  1:01.82 Ash Black
12.  1:03.42 agradess2
13.  1:04.20 BradenTheMagician
14.  1:04.56 Anthony Tindal
15.  1:05.61 MaksymilianMisiak
16.  1:05.66 DhruvA
17.  1:06.59 ichcubegerne
18.  1:08.62 Nuuk cuber
19.  1:09.34 Jammy
20.  1:09.72 DGCubes
21.  1:09.96 MCuber
22.  1:10.15 Tues
23.  1:11.88 YouCubing
24.  1:12.98 beabernardes
25.  1:19.90 Antto Pitkänen
26.  1:20.56 Timona
27.  1:20.73 Loffy8
28.  1:31.83 DynaXT
29.  1:35.90 FishTalons
30.  1:39.06 abunickabhi
31.  1:42.14 Trexrush1
32.  1:43.43 2019ECKE02
33.  1:44.01 TheReasonableCuber
34.  1:55.39 Lubot99
35.  1:56.43 Ich_73
36.  1:56.96 Poorcuber09
37.  1:58.67 Clock_Enthusiast
38.  2:26.35 One Wheel
39.  2:46.01 Ricco
40.  2:46.66 c00bmaster
41.  2:59.62 William Austin
42.  3:00.47 samuel roveran
43.  3:06.76 Sellerie11
44.  3:09.62 sporteisvogel
45.  3:18.56 Jrg
46.  3:52.95 UPCHAN
47.  3:53.86 Rubika-37-021204
48.  4:36.32 fjwareh
49.  DNF DUDECUBER
49.  DNF Noob's Cubes
49.  DNF Panagiotis Christopoulos


*Pyraminx*(123)
1.  1.91 dycocubix
2.  1.93 Jules Graham
3.  2.06 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  2.26 DGCubes
5.  2.48 Ryan Pilat
6.  2.50 Shaun Mack
7.  2.54 50ph14
8.  2.65 Benjamin Warry
9.  2.67 Chris Van Der Brink
10.  2.69 Luke Garrett
11.  2.80 DLXCubing
12.  3.03 MartinN13
13.  3.07 Sean Hartman
14.  3.15 qej
15.  3.19 Brady
16.  3.25 Charles Jerome
17.  3.32 Ash Black
18.  3.33 mariotdias
18.  3.33 Theo Goluboff
20.  3.34 Pyratechnics
21.  3.40 Boris McCoy
22.  3.47 darrensaito
23.  3.74 aznbn
24.  3.80 tsutt099
25.  3.84 Liam Wadek
26.  3.94 alyzsnyzs
27.  3.97 BradenTheMagician
28.  4.01 tJardigradHe
29.  4.20 AndyMok
30.  4.27 EvanWright1
30.  4.27 Ich_73
32.  4.42 DhruvA
33.  4.46 NewoMinx
34.  4.50 Luke Solves Cubes
35.  4.53 YouCubing
36.  4.59 Clock_Enthusiast
37.  4.65 Kacper Jędrzejuk
37.  4.65 wearephamily1719
39.  4.97 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
40.  5.06 ichcubegerne
41.  5.45 Jason Tzeng
42.  5.46 GooseCuber
43.  5.55 MCuber
44.  5.63 WizardCM
45.  5.77 Pixaler
46.  5.80 KellanTheCubingCoder
47.  5.81 Max C.
48.  5.84 any name you wish
49.  5.85 Jacob Nokes
50.  5.86 Antto Pitkänen
51.  5.95 Parke187
52.  5.97 Christopher Fandrich
53.  6.08 Omkar1
54.  6.09 eyeballboi
54.  6.09 beabernardes
56.  6.15 Shadowjockey
57.  6.19 Li Xiang
58.  6.30 Loffy8
59.  6.32 Тібо【鑫小龙】
60.  6.38 agradess2
61.  6.59 Nuuk cuber
62.  6.61 PenaltyCubing
63.  6.67 Isaiah The Scott
64.  6.97 Jammy
65.  7.04 bh13
66.  7.08 midnightcuberx
67.  7.37 2019ECKE02
68.  7.46 RyFi
69.  7.54 Tues
70.  7.60 DynaXT
71.  7.82 bennettstouder
72.  7.87 Poorcuber09
73.  7.90 MJCuber05
73.  7.90 William Austin
75.  8.01 sqAree
76.  8.03 WHACKITROX
77.  8.14 TheReasonableCuber
78.  8.30 yijunleow
79.  8.34 nigelthecuber
79.  8.34 Mike Hughey
81.  8.36 smitty cubes
82.  8.41 2018AMSB02
83.  8.43 lumes2121
84.  8.44 abunickabhi
85.  8.53 FishTalons
86.  8.59 Calumv 
87.  8.72 Elf
88.  8.88 rdurette10
89.  8.90 Cubey_Tube
90.  9.06 theit07
91.  9.24 Alison Meador
92.  9.39 Noob's Cubes
93.  10.00 InfinityCuber324
94.  10.01 DUDECUBER
95.  10.41 Hyperion
96.  10.79 Ricco
97.  11.48 Sir
98.  11.80 samuel roveran
99.  12.03 SpeedCubeLegend17
100.  12.09 Tekooo
101.  12.40 BalsaCuber
102.  12.89 freshcuber.de
103.  13.10 bentoes
104.  13.80 UPCHAN
105.  14.05 Panagiotis Christopoulos
105.  14.05 Thewan
107.  14.09 sporteisvogel
108.  14.52 shaqaroni
109.  14.57 jeff1867
110.  15.58 fjwareh
111.  15.61 Rubika-37-021204
112.  15.75 Sellerie11
113.  16.79 nonamed_duck
114.  17.28 Jacck
115.  17.65 hankthetank
116.  22.35 Notna2010
117.  22.68 Krökeldil
118.  25.63 tungsten
119.  25.92 Ayce
120.  30.36 mrduck
121.  31.60 Marble_pro
122.  32.36 Nash171
123.  35.68 Luarrrrrrrrrr


*Square-1*(92)
1.  6.42 Christopher Fandrich
2.  6.48 Oxzowachi
3.  7.44 Brendyn Dunagan


Spoiler



4.  7.51 blerrpycuber
5.  8.07 Benjamin Warry
6.  8.26 EvanWright1
7.  8.68 BrianJ
8.  8.84 tsutt099
9.  8.94 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
10.  9.25 2019ECKE02
11.  9.78 Jacob Nokes
12.  9.88 MaksymilianMisiak
13.  9.90 Charles Jerome
14.  9.94 Shaun Mack
15.  10.10 TipsterTrickster 
16.  10.39 Shadowjockey
17.  10.43 GTGil
18.  11.16 Sean Hartman
19.  11.47 Luke Garrett
20.  11.48 YouCubing
21.  11.54 Cale S
22.  11.56 Theo Goluboff
23.  11.70 alyzsnyzs
24.  11.71 cuberkid10
25.  11.86 fun at the joy
26.  11.98 DistanceRunner25
27.  12.14 BradenTheMagician
28.  12.19 darrensaito
29.  12.33 PenaltyCubing
30.  12.39 ichcubegerne
31.  12.49 Hayden Ng
32.  12.52 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
33.  12.56 NewoMinx
34.  13.01 Brady
35.  13.54 tJardigradHe
36.  13.78 Max C.
37.  14.24 AndrewT99
38.  14.41 Boris McCoy
39.  14.57 Ash Black
40.  15.35 Antto Pitkänen
41.  15.44 lilwoaji
42.  15.89 MCuber
43.  16.00 beabernardes
44.  16.42 the super cuber
45.  17.54 AndyMok
46.  17.75 50ph14
47.  18.09 Ty Y.
48.  18.11 mihnea3000
49.  18.14 PCCuber
50.  18.87 Тібо【鑫小龙】
51.  19.21 Kacper Jędrzejuk
52.  19.24 Ich_73
53.  19.72 wearephamily1719
54.  19.92 any name you wish
55.  20.98 Tues
56.  21.57 DGCubes
57.  22.35 DynaXT
58.  25.43 Jammy
59.  25.51 Liam Wadek
60.  26.37 Alison Meador
61.  26.45 Dylan Swarts
62.  26.83 midnightcuberx
63.  27.65 WizardCM
64.  27.70 FishTalons
65.  28.01 Xauxage
66.  28.24 Poorcuber09
67.  28.54 Cubey_Tube
68.  28.67 Nuuk cuber
69.  29.70 Calcube
70.  30.09 Chris Van Der Brink
71.  30.23 InfinityCuber324
72.  30.34 DhruvA
73.  31.88 yalesunivrasity
74.  32.86 rdurette10
75.  33.89 Parke187
76.  36.85 TheReasonableCuber
77.  38.41 Elf
78.  41.73 Luke Solves Cubes
79.  44.36 KamTheCuber
80.  46.40 baseballjello67
81.  49.61 DUDECUBER
82.  52.88 William Austin
83.  54.32 hyn
84.  56.95 Jacck
85.  58.59 JustGoodCuber
86.  1:01.55 Loffy8
87.  1:16.53 KellanTheCubingCoder
88.  1:21.14 sporteisvogel
89.  1:34.48 fjwareh
90.  3:02.38 Rubika-37-021204
91.  3:04.20 Tekooo
92.  DNF abunickabhi


*Skewb*(110)
1.  2.05 Legomanz
2.  2.67 BrianJ
3.  2.89 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  3.26 Ash Black
5.  3.45 Cale S
6.  3.62 Ty Y.
7.  3.74 tsutt099
8.  3.75 Shaun Mack
9.  3.78 parkertrager
10.  3.89 Benjamin Warry
11.  3.96 alyzsnyzs
12.  4.00 Boris McCoy
13.  4.16 blerrpycuber
14.  4.24 smitty cubes
15.  4.40 Theo Goluboff
16.  4.53 Antto Pitkänen
17.  4.57 NewoMinx
18.  4.64 dycocubix
19.  4.70 Tues
20.  4.75 tJardigradHe
21.  4.86 Ryan Pilat
21.  4.86 roymok1213
23.  4.94 Kacper Jędrzejuk
24.  5.00 Sean Hartman
25.  5.05 Max C.
26.  5.07 MichaelNielsen
27.  5.19 darrensaito
27.  5.19 Luke Garrett
29.  5.29 Chris Van Der Brink
30.  5.31 DhruvA
31.  5.33 AndyMok
32.  5.36 lilwoaji
33.  5.37 any name you wish
34.  5.40 EvanWright1
35.  5.42 BradenTheMagician
36.  5.92 Hyperion
37.  5.99 InfinityCuber324
38.  6.16 cuberkid10
39.  6.20 Calumv 
39.  6.20 Dream Cubing
41.  6.26 DGCubes
42.  6.28 YouCubing
43.  6.33 Liam Wadek
44.  6.35 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
45.  6.46 WizardCM
46.  6.54 Elf
47.  6.63 Jacob Nokes
48.  6.71 DynaXT
49.  6.73 ichcubegerne
49.  6.73 wearephamily1719
51.  6.82 BradyLawrence
52.  6.89 d2polld
53.  6.92 Тібо【鑫小龙】
54.  6.99 Jason Tzeng
55.  7.04 MCuber
56.  7.10 2019ECKE02
57.  7.22 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
58.  7.30 William Austin
59.  7.31 Shadowjockey
60.  7.35 Parke187
61.  7.39 nigelthecuber
62.  7.47 Alison Meador
63.  7.52 Poorcuber09
64.  7.54 PenaltyCubing
65.  7.85 Li Xiang
66.  7.92 aznbn
67.  8.19 eyeballboi
68.  8.24 GooseCuber
68.  8.24 Christopher Fandrich
70.  8.28 Nuuk cuber
71.  8.40 Fred Lang
72.  8.58 DUDECUBER
73.  8.59 MJCuber05
74.  8.87 Timona
74.  8.87 KellanTheCubingCoder
76.  8.90 Cubey_Tube
77.  8.98 Luke Solves Cubes
78.  9.00 TheReasonableCuber
79.  9.35 abunickabhi
80.  9.69 RyFi
81.  9.83 Lukz
82.  10.17 Loffy8
83.  10.62 HTS98
84.  10.82 Dylan Swarts
85.  11.03 FishTalons
86.  11.41 Jammy
87.  11.43 Sub1Hour
88.  11.71 samuel roveran
89.  11.74 bennettstouder
90.  11.77 Tekooo
91.  12.45 WHACKITROX
92.  13.61 Mike Hughey
93.  13.87 xyzzy
94.  14.13 Ich_73
95.  14.22 V Achyuthan
96.  15.06 agradess2
97.  15.49 SlowerCuber
98.  15.99 Rubika-37-021204
99.  17.92 fjwareh
100.  19.44 Keroma12
101.  20.30 Jacck
102.  20.44 CubeEnthusiast15
103.  21.97 freshcuber.de
104.  22.15 Pablo528
105.  25.09 Mr Cuber
106.  25.67 sporteisvogel
107.  32.04 hankthetank
108.  32.80 Samt1210
109.  33.72 Thewan
110.  DNF Isaiah The Scott


*Kilominx*(13)
1.  23.37 DGCubes
2.  25.66 Elf
3.  27.69 WizardCM


Spoiler



4.  29.92 ichcubegerne
5.  31.25 Ash Black
6.  33.47 Nuuk cuber
7.  33.75 AndyMok
8.  39.14 agradess2
9.  43.38 abunickabhi
10.  51.09 TheReasonableCuber
11.  1:08.07 Ich_73
12.  1:26.20 Hyperion
13.  1:46.61 Rubika-37-021204


*Mini Guildford*(17)
1.  3:10.23 Luke Garrett
2.  3:50.08 Shaun Mack
3.  3:57.98 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  4:08.27 EvanWright1
5.  4:14.03 ichcubegerne
6.  4:36.54 DGCubes
7.  4:42.79 WizardCM
8.  5:00.72 Kacper Jędrzejuk
9.  5:19.62 Nuuk cuber
10.  5:34.12 Christopher Fandrich
11.  5:42.16 beabernardes
12.  6:08.67 TheReasonableCuber
13.  6:12.17 any name you wish
14.  6:21.70 DynaXT
15.  8:07.36 Poorcuber09
16.  DNF Hyperion
16.  DNF KellanTheCubingCoder


*Redi Cube*(14)
1.  6.44 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  11.48 tsutt099
3.  12.13 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  12.70 2017LAMB06
5.  13.36 ichcubegerne
6.  13.61 Ash Black
7.  19.33 Nuuk cuber
8.  19.78 AndyMok
9.  31.19 Rubika-37-021204
10.  34.82 Mike Hughey
11.  37.26 Hyperion
12.  40.67 Jacck
13.  55.11 InfinityCuber324
14.  DNF abunickabhi


*Master Pyraminx*(12)
1.  22.58 DGCubes
2.  22.74 Ash Black
3.  36.65 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  43.35 Nuuk cuber
5.  43.78 abunickabhi
6.  51.78 WizardCM
7.  53.11 Mike Hughey
8.  1:05.32 Jacck
9.  1:09.97 TheReasonableCuber
10.  1:10.48 One Wheel
11.  1:13.75 freshcuber.de
12.  1:32.43 Rubika-37-021204


*15 Puzzle*(4)
1.  20.56 ichcubegerne
2.  26.04 DGCubes
3.  33.25 nurhid.hisham


Spoiler



4.  4:07.62 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(9)
1.  48.44 DGCubes
2.  51.51 any name you wish
3.  56.86 WizardCM


Spoiler



4.  56.96 ichcubegerne
5.  59.27 AndyMok
6.  DNF MartinN13
6.  DNF DynaXT
6.  DNF baseballjello67
6.  DNF fjwareh


*Mirror Blocks*(20)
1.  14.66 BradenTheMagician
2.  17.24 Alison Meador
3.  20.41 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  28.21 Haya_Mirror
5.  30.31 Ash Black
6.  31.75 Nuuk cuber
7.  41.31 Omkar1
8.  52.83 TheReasonableCuber
9.  55.19 DGCubes
10.  58.39 WizardCM
11.  1:03.65 DUDECUBER
12.  1:03.97 abunickabhi
13.  1:09.34 theit07
14.  1:15.34 WHACKITROX
15.  1:23.61 InfinityCuber324
16.  1:33.62 Hyperion
17.  2:05.93 thomas.sch
18.  2:06.06 Thewan
19.  2:33.43 Rubika-37-021204
20.  DNF Luke Solves Cubes


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  1:56.00 DGCubes
2.  4:44.92 thomas.sch
3.  5:20.46 ichcubegerne

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(12)
1.  19.10 TipsterTrickster 
2.  23.18 cuberkid10
3.  25.28 rubiksman0


Spoiler



4.  51.99 2017LAMB06
5.  1:32.24 xyzzy
6.  1:38.44 DGCubes
7.  2:39.38 One Wheel
8.  3:14.32 thomas.sch
9.  3:25.97 ichcubegerne
10.  3:36.85 freshcuber.de
11.  DNF BradenTheMagician
11.  DNF Rubika-37-021204



*Contest results*(299)
1.  1410 AndyMok
2.  1401 Ash Black
3.  1399 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  1387 DGCubes
5.  1261 BradenTheMagician
6.  1251 Sean Hartman
7.  1242 Luke Garrett
8.  1221 Jacob Nokes
9.  1159 NewoMinx
10.  1155 alyzsnyzs
11.  1130 Shadowjockey
12.  1125 tJardigradHe
13.  1114 Christopher Fandrich
14.  1097 Tues
15.  1091 BrianJ
16.  1083 WizardCM
17.  1066 DhruvA
18.  1063 Max C.
19.  1037 darrensaito
20.  1033 Nuuk cuber
21.  1012 tsutt099
22.  985 YouCubing
23.  963 Shaun Mack
24.  940 agradess2
25.  922 Theo Goluboff
26.  918 Kacper Jędrzejuk
27.  889 abunickabhi
28.  884 EvanWright1
29.  878 2019ECKE02
30.  876 MCuber
31.  857 Elf
32.  856 TheReasonableCuber
33.  855 Pixaler
34.  849 any name you wish
35.  835 Brady
36.  818 Charles Jerome
37.  817 Luke Solves Cubes
38.  797 dycocubix
39.  791 Liam Wadek
40.  781 eyeballboi
40.  781 beabernardes
42.  759 Ryan Pilat
43.  752 wearephamily1719
44.  745 roymok1213
45.  736 Cubey_Tube
45.  736 lilwoaji
47.  735 the super cuber
48.  730 PenaltyCubing
49.  720 Ich_73
50.  718 Dream Cubing
51.  697 Boris McCoy
52.  695 sqAree
53.  682 DynaXT
54.  673 Loffy8
55.  665 Antto Pitkänen
56.  661 Parke187
57.  647 Legomanz
58.  636 yijunleow
59.  635 aznbn
60.  633 Timona
61.  632 DLXCubing
62.  624 Jammy
63.  623 Alison Meador
64.  614 zxmdm666
65.  611 Sub1Hour
66.  604 Тібо【鑫小龙】
67.  598 Brendyn Dunagan
68.  594 Chris Van Der Brink
69.  589 hah27
70.  574 Cale S
71.  561 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
72.  549 InfinityCuber324
72.  549 2017LAMB06
74.  541 bennettstouder
75.  537 Benjamin Warry
76.  535 lumes2121
77.  533 parkertrager
78.  531 Caíque crispim
79.  530 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
80.  521 DUDECUBER
81.  519 Ty Y.
81.  519 Heewon Seo
83.  517 cuberkid10
84.  504 Trexrush1
85.  499 theit07
86.  486 Hayden Ng
87.  481 Poorcuber09
88.  480 Rollercoasterben 
88.  480 Victor Tang
90.  479 FishTalons
91.  476 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
92.  473 JustGoodCuber
93.  452 Dylan Swarts
94.  447 KellanTheCubingCoder
95.  435 edsch
96.  429 MartinN13
97.  421 d2polld
98.  420 Hyperion
99.  416 Omkar1
100.  414 ly_6
101.  410 Calumv 
102.  407 midnightcuberx
103.  403 Pyratechnics
103.  403 Isaiah The Scott
105.  402 Oliver Pällo
106.  396 nigelthecuber
107.  392 GTGil
107.  392 Garf
109.  390 MrKuba600
110.  389 TipsterTrickster 
111.  388 xyzzy
112.  387 Fred Lang
113.  379 fjwareh
114.  377 Riddler97
115.  375 c00bmaster
116.  374 SomeRandomCuber1
116.  374 Clock_Enthusiast
116.  374 rdurette10
119.  372 V Achyuthan
120.  365 Keroma12
121.  364 spacepotat0
122.  363 mihnea3000
123.  361 RyFi
123.  361 pizzacrust
125.  360 TheCubingAddict980
126.  357 hyn
127.  354 Li Xiang
127.  354 Nitstar6174
129.  353 sigalig
130.  349 blerrpycuber
131.  346 ARandomCuber
132.  345 baseballjello67
133.  341 Enoch Jiang
134.  338 AidenCubes
135.  330 KamTheCuber
136.  329 William Austin
137.  326 GooseCuber
138.  322 trangium
138.  322 Ayce
140.  320 Sawyer
141.  319 Zeke Mackay
142.  312 leolrg
143.  305 LwBigcubes
143.  305 RedstoneTim
145.  301 Xauxage
146.  300 stanley chapel
147.  297 MaksymilianMisiak
148.  293 Jakub26
149.  292 BradyLawrence
150.  287 Calcube
151.  286 nonamed_duck
152.  284 20luky3
153.  283 2018AMSB02
154.  281 qatumciuzacqul
155.  280 MichaelNielsen
156.  279 sporteisvogel
156.  279 Rubika-37-021204
158.  275 smitty cubes
159.  271 Nevan J
160.  268 Mike Hughey
161.  265 Anthony Tindal
162.  261 HTS98
163.  259 SpeedCubeReview
164.  248 samuel roveran
165.  247 50ph14
166.  246 OB Cubes
167.  245 Jacck
167.  245 Josiah Blomker
169.  243 zed zed
169.  243 JakeAK
171.  239 thecubingwizard
172.  235 SpeedyReedy
173.  234 chancet4488
174.  233 Coinman_
175.  229 FishyIshy
176.  228 Kylegadj
177.  226 Tekooo
177.  226 breadears
179.  224 soccuber
180.  223 Nihahhat
181.  219 pjk
182.  216 Davoda_IV
182.  216 Jrg
184.  210 One Wheel
184.  210 Redicubeman
186.  209 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
187.  208 elimescube
187.  208 bentoes
189.  207 freshcuber.de
189.  207 dhafin
191.  206 yalesunivrasity
192.  204 SahmAB
193.  203 SahmA
194.  195 BalsaCuber
194.  195 SunnyCubing
196.  194 hebscody
197.  190 Kenzo
197.  190 Ontricus
199.  188 Imsoosm
199.  188 shaqaroni
199.  188 Jules Graham
202.  183 Sellerie11
203.  181 SpeedCubeLegend17
204.  177 Jason Tzeng
205.  176 Noob's Cubes
206.  171 SlowerCuber
207.  165 WHACKITROX
208.  162 Der Der
209.  160 pb_cuber
210.  159 Sathish KS
210.  159 Ricco
212.  157 riovqn
213.  151 edcuberrules8473
214.  149 ican97
215.  147 Lubot99
216.  146 Danielle Ang
217.  145 anderson_1231
218.  139 AnnaW
218.  139 Henri Leinfelder
220.  134 nurhid.hisham
221.  131 bh13
222.  130 MJCuber05
223.  129 PCCuber
224.  128 dnguyen2204
225.  123 CubeEnthusiast15
226.  120 UPCHAN
227.  118 DesertWolf
228.  117 myoder
229.  115 Lukz
230.  112 qej
231.  111 qunbacca
232.  108 mariotdias
232.  108 AndrewT99
234.  107 tungsten
235.  106 filmip
236.  105 Henry13
237.  103 Haya_Mirror
238.  99 Theoruff
239.  95 Oxzowachi
239.  95 Mattecuber
241.  94 Panagiotis Christopoulos
242.  88 Ssiא
243.  87 Burrito Does Cubes
243.  87 kflynn
245.  86 Notna2010
246.  83 Jakub D
247.  79 Nash171
248.  77 shaub1
249.  72 fun at the joy
250.  71 DistanceRunner25
251.  68 Lord brainy
252.  66 Sir
253.  63 Kattimau
254.  62 A Slice of M
255.  59 Samt1210
256.  54 Cuberstache
257.  52 Elisa Rippe
258.  49 Thewan
259.  42 Krökeldil
260.  41 mrduck
260.  41 Mormi
262.  36 YY
263.  34 Teh Keng Foo
264.  32 jsolver
264.  32 TheDubDubJr
264.  32 hankthetank
264.  32 fani
268.  31 Manuelmore00
269.  30 Algovi0812
270.  29 auntie
270.  29 Marble_pro
272.  28 thomas.sch
273.  25 NONOGamer12
273.  25 Pablo528
275.  24 Exmestify
276.  23 thundder
276.  23 Qzinator
278.  21 rogo
278.  21 rays
278.  21 BraveSoul2110
281.  20 panicChris
282.  18 HelgeBerlin
283.  17 Michaeltawfik
283.  17 M_bro2703
283.  17 jeff1867
283.  17 Sheldon Vi
287.  14 kirklilly
287.  14 Joslyn Lilly
287.  14 T1_M0
287.  14 rubiksman0
291.  13 FH1986
292.  12 OriEy
292.  12 Keira Vi
292.  12 Luarrrrrrrrrr
292.  12 Ratking
296.  8 creamwAstaKen
296.  8 Mr Cuber
298.  7 Kannika09
299.  6 Sky Uzumaki


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 9, 2022)

299 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 273!

That means our winner this week is *NONOGamer12!* Congratulations!!


----------

